# Strictly Come Dancing 2018



## Ms T (Aug 13, 2018)

It's officially the beginning of the end of summer - the Strictly line-up is being announced!

First up, Katie Piper.

I think I like her.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 13, 2018)

Ms T said:


> It's officially the beginning of the end of summer - the Strictly line-up is being announced!
> 
> First up, Katie Piper.
> 
> I think I like her.


Had to look her up, but yeah - why not?


----------



## colacubes (Aug 13, 2018)

Danny-John Jules just announced 

Also Faye Tozer from Steps.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 13, 2018)

colacubes said:


> Danny-John Jules just announced
> 
> Also Faye Tozer from Steps.


I love Danny John jules. He’s the voice of one of the head-swapping fiery creatures from Labyrinth.


----------



## stavros (Aug 13, 2018)

Britain's first Rastafarian.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 13, 2018)

Fucking love him in that and Red Dwarf. I’m nailing my colours to the mast for him already


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 13, 2018)

Hmm, like DJJ, but he's another properly trained dancer 

Same with Faye, I guess!


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 13, 2018)

colacubes said:


> Fucking love him in that and Red Dwarf. I’m nailing my colours to the mast for him already


Yes. This. And if he goes out first as per I'm going to fume.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 13, 2018)

Rebelda said:


> Yes. This. And if he goes out first as per I'm going to fume.


Why would he go out first


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 13, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Why would he go out first


Because a black celebrity almost always does.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 13, 2018)

Rebelda said:


> Because a black celebrity almost always does.


Really?! I clearly haven't been paying attention.

But yeah, would be astonished if it's DJJ; he's a properly skilled dancer and I think he'll have the personality to win over the audience. No idea if he'd _win_, but at least not to go out first!


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 13, 2018)

When does it start?


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 13, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Really?! I clearly haven't been paying attention.
> 
> But yeah, would be astonished if it's DJJ; he's a properly skilled dancer and I think he'll have the personality to win over the audience. No idea if he'd _win_, but at least not to go out first!


Really really. 

I've seen skilled dancers with heaps of personality and brown skin go out in week one more times than I'd like to Google-count. We're in pretty shit company when it comes to being a strictly fan.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 13, 2018)

Well, that's shit.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 14, 2018)

fizzerbird said:


> When does it start?


Launch show is in a couple of weeks, then the show proper starts late Sept/early Oct.


----------



## stavros (Aug 16, 2018)

So far I've heard of four out of eight: DJJ, Tozer, Swann and Dooley.


----------



## Saffy (Aug 16, 2018)

The Dr. Ranj from Cbeebie and This Morning is in too.


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 16, 2018)

Glitter


----------



## Espresso (Aug 17, 2018)

Every year it's the same: I know one or two at the start, tops. But that doesn't matter one tiny bit. IT'S NEARLY TIME FOR STRICTLY!!! Yay!
And anyway, Strictly is watched by all age groups, so the chances of the booking people finding fourteen (or however many it is) people that everyone who watches it has heard of is about the same as the odds of me winning the Euro Millions tonight and the Lottery tomorrow.


----------



## stavros (Aug 17, 2018)

Espresso said:


> Every year it's the same: I know one or two at the start, tops. But that doesn't matter one tiny bit. IT'S NEARLY TIME FOR STRICTLY!!! Yay!
> And anyway, Strictly is watched by all age groups, so the chances of the booking people finding fourteen (or however many it is) people that everyone who watches it has heard of is about the same as the odds of me winning the Euro Millions tonight and the Lottery tomorrow.



Indeed. We'll go on a "journey" with all of them.


----------



## starfish (Aug 17, 2018)

Just seen that Seann Walsh has been added. He used to be a barman in my old local.


----------



## stavros (Aug 17, 2018)

Kate Silverton too.


----------



## FiFi (Aug 19, 2018)

Rebelda said:


> Really really.
> 
> I've seen skilled dancers with heaps of personality and brown skin go out in week one more times than I'd like to Google-count. We're in pretty shit company when it comes to being a strictly fan.



I'm hoping that the popultion who watch both Death in Paradise and Strictly will keep him in the show


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 19, 2018)

Rebelda said:


> Really really.
> 
> I've seen skilled dancers with heaps of personality and brown skin go out in week one more times than I'd like to Google-count. We're in pretty shit company when it comes to being a strictly fan.


Out of 15 series, the first person out has been white 12 times. So, only 3 times has the first person out been someone with “brown skin”. In each case, it was someone I had not heard of, so it’s possible that others hadn’t either, so they didn’t have a fan base, or whatever it is that makes the GBP keep people like Anne Widdacombe in for so long. 

On the other hand, the show has been won four times by someone who is BAME. 

It may be that people forget the first person to be voted out? 

But anyway, it’s all on Wikipedia.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 20, 2018)

Lee Ryan was announced today.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 20, 2018)

Oh, and a paralympian called Lauren Steadman.


----------



## stavros (Aug 20, 2018)

Will Dr Ranj's eyebrows be a competing couple in their own right?


----------



## Ms T (Aug 27, 2018)

The Strictly launch event is happening today outside work.  I've had to walk the long way round for three days because they've been building a massive set complete with glitterball.  Might have to go and celeb spot in a bit - the pros were rehearsing earlier.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> Out of 15 series, the first person out has been white 12 times. So, only 3 times has the first person out been someone with “brown skin”. In each case, it was someone I had not heard of, so it’s possible that others hadn’t either, so they didn’t have a fan base, or whatever it is that makes the GBP keep people like Anne Widdacombe in for so long.
> 
> On the other hand, the show has been won four times by someone who is BAME.
> 
> ...


Damn you with your sourced evidence


----------



## trashpony (Sep 8, 2018)

It's tonight! First episode of the slebs being paired up with their partners and then dancing their terrible group routine  

7.35pm. Be there or be a tarnished sequin abandoned on the wardrobe room floor


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 8, 2018)

I *can* get the kids in bed, I can!


----------



## belboid (Sep 8, 2018)

Can I get out of work in time.....? Maybe for the final dance, the rest of the intro show is awful


----------



## trashpony (Sep 8, 2018)

belboid said:


> Can I get out of work in time.....? Maybe for the final dance, the rest of the intro show is awful


Oh no, you get to see the dancers pretending to be thrilled when they get the duff person. It's ace


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 8, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> Out of 15 series, the first person out has been white 12 times. So, only 3 times has the first person out been someone with “brown skin”. In each case, it was someone I had not heard of, so it’s possible that others hadn’t either, so they didn’t have a fan base, or whatever it is that makes the GBP keep people like Anne Widdacombe in for so long.
> 
> On the other hand, the show has been won four times by someone who is BAME.
> 
> ...


Sorry, forgot all about this. It's definitely been discussed before but I should fact check first


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 8, 2018)

Rebelda said:


> Sorry, forgot all about this. It's definitely been discussed before but I should fact check first


Not the urban way


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 8, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Not the urban way


Oh wink off, strictly's on


----------



## colacubes (Sep 8, 2018)

Chic


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 8, 2018)

Karen no longer from Grimsby


----------



## colacubes (Sep 8, 2018)

Rebelda said:


> Karen no longer from Grimsby



(((Kevin)))


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 8, 2018)

Rebelda said:


> Karen no longer from Grimsby


Nor even Immingham


----------



## colacubes (Sep 8, 2018)

Good God. I like Tess’s dress


----------



## Saffy (Sep 8, 2018)

My Anton hatred is as strong as ever this year.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 8, 2018)

Saffy said:


> My Anton hatred is as strong as ever this year.


Yep


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 8, 2018)

Rebelda said:


> Karen no longer from Grimsby


Oh, I didn't know.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 8, 2018)

Who’s getting Anton? Susannah or Kate?


----------



## colacubes (Sep 8, 2018)

Biggest cheer for Danny John Jules


----------



## colacubes (Sep 8, 2018)

Glitter said:


> Who’s getting Anton? Susannah or Kate?


Susannah I reckon.


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 8, 2018)

A pussycat doll. They're dancers aren't they. 

Oooh it's just like every year


----------



## Glitter (Sep 8, 2018)

I bet bowing to Darcy killed Shirley


----------



## Glitter (Sep 8, 2018)

Rebelda said:


> A pussycat doll. They're dancers aren't they.
> 
> Oooh it's just like every year



Like a Step...


----------



## Saffy (Sep 8, 2018)

Love Danny  <3


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 8, 2018)

Ashley Roberts is an actual professional dancer.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 8, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> Ashley Roberts is an actual professional dancer.



So are Danny, Lee and Faye.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 8, 2018)

I just can't see how its fair that she's in it. I know it's the same every year but y'know.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 8, 2018)

Glitter said:


> Who’s getting Anton? Susannah or Kate?


Please not Kate


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 8, 2018)

Dr Ranj and Janette I reckon.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 8, 2018)

I'm sorry, the new boy is called Grand Piano?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 8, 2018)

Saffy said:


> I just can't see how its fair that she's in it. I know it's the same every year but y'know.


I just protested to Mrs SI but she said if the public don't like, they'll get rid, and it's about the journey.

I countered by saying it's like me going on Strictly Mountain Climbing and finding Chris Bonnington in it. A journey shouldn't start at the end.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 8, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> I'm sorry, the new boy is called Grand Piano?


Yes


----------



## colacubes (Sep 8, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> I'm sorry, the new boy is called Grand Piano?


  Graziano


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 8, 2018)

Kate looks amazing


----------



## Glitter (Sep 8, 2018)

Anton, just step forward. Save us the waffle.


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 8, 2018)

colacubes said:


> Graziano


I'm definitely grateful so far.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## Rebelda (Sep 8, 2018)

She had Anton written all over her.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 8, 2018)

They certainly were a good looking couple.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 8, 2018)

Hahahahaha good


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 8, 2018)

colacubes said:


> Susannah I reckon.


Spot on.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 8, 2018)

Glitter said:


> So are Danny, Lee and Faye.


They're pop stars. (Aren't they?)

Ashley told a story on Would I Lie To You about how she broke down in her car on the way to her first job as a dancer in LA. She had studied dance in California and had to hold a car bonnet open with her leg.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 8, 2018)

Bring on the strictly curse.

I like Faye - I think.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 8, 2018)

Wonder if Anton will get to Blackpool


----------



## Saffy (Sep 8, 2018)

Kevin needs someone good because I want him to stay in as long as possible.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 8, 2018)

Faye doesn't look a lot different, does she? Seems like a laugh.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 8, 2018)

S☼I said:


> I just protested to Mrs SI but she said if the public don't like, they'll get rid, and it's about the journey.
> 
> I countered by saying it's like me going on Strictly Mountain Climbing and finding Chris Bonnington in it. A journey shouldn't start at the end.


Except that people would quickly get bored of Bonnington and vote him off in favour of someone who couldn’t climb initially but then learnt to do so.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 8, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Wonder if Anton will get to Blackpool


Only on his holidays


----------



## Glitter (Sep 8, 2018)

Saffy said:


> Bring on the strictly curse.
> 
> I like Faye - I think.



Mr Glitter just said Faye and Joe have the Strictly curse all over them  

She is annoying me


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 8, 2018)

Saffy said:


> Kevin needs someone good because I want him to stay in as long as possible.


My girl thought he would get Fay but I said they'd be too pretty together.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 8, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> Except that people would quickly get bored of Bonnington and vote him off in favour of someone who couldn’t climb initially but then learnt to do so.


That's what Mrs SI is claiming will happen with Ashley


----------



## colacubes (Sep 8, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Faye doesn't look a lot different, does she? Seems like a laugh.



I was giving it the ringer rant but she slightly won me over in her VT.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 8, 2018)

colacubes said:


> I was giving it the ringer rant but she slightly won me over in her VT.


We started late - not seen it yet!


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 8, 2018)

I've got to stop mixing the comedian (Sean something?) up with Justin Lee Collins


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 8, 2018)

I have no television where I am tonight, and very little internet. So I’m relying on social media to tell me who is pairing with whom.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 8, 2018)

Rebelda said:


> I've got to stop mixing the comedian (Sean something?) up with Justin Lee Collins


You'd better edit.  I think that's slanderous.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 8, 2018)

Rebelda said:


> I've got to stop mixing the comedian (Sean something?) up with Justin Lee Collins


The latter hasn't done much telly lately.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 8, 2018)

Rebelda said:


> I've got to stop mixing the comedian (Sean something?) up with Justin Lee Collins


Omg...I did the same thing. I was outraged that he was on. Then wondered where his accent had gone.


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 8, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> They're pop stars. (Aren't they?)
> 
> Ashley told a story on Would I Lie To You about how she broke down in her car on the way to her first job as a dancer in LA. She had studied dance in California and had to hold a car bonnet open with her leg.


 Americans never get very far. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 8, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> You'd better edit.  I think that's slanderous.





S☼I said:


> The latter hasn't done much telly lately.





Saffy said:


> Omg...I did the same thing. I was outraged that he was on. Then wondered where his accent had gone.


I had a big, outraged rant ready to go and Glitter corrected me


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 8, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> I'm sorry, the new boy is called Grand Piano?



Looks an upright chap!


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 8, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> Looks an upright chap!


----------



## Glitter (Sep 8, 2018)

I love Dr Ranj sooo much.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 8, 2018)

Glitter said:


> I love Dr Ranj sooo much.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 8, 2018)

Dr Rank wanted to have a male partner but accepted the show wasn't ready for same sex partners yet.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 8, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Dr Rank wanted to have a male partner but accepted the show wasn't ready for same sex partners yet.


Is that true? 
Tess just asked him what he was looking for in a partner, and he didn't say, "a man".


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 8, 2018)

He looks like he spends all his time on the internet tbf.

Eta: the YouTube person I mean, not the Dr.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 8, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> Is that true?
> Tess just asked him what he was looking for in a partner, and he didn't say, "a man".


Dr Ranj told by BBC that he can't dance with a man on Strictly Come Dancing


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 8, 2018)

Rebelda said:


> He looks like he spends all his time on the internet tbf.


He's just lost the audience by talking about memes. They won't know what he's on about.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 8, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Dr Ranj told by BBC that he can't dance with a man on Strictly Come Dancing


(I know).


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 8, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> (I know).


So why did you ask if it was true?


----------



## Saffy (Sep 8, 2018)

I'd love to be friends with Claudia.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 8, 2018)

S☼I said:


> So why did you ask if it was true?


To set up my gag.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 8, 2018)

Saffy said:


> I'd love to be friends with Claudia.


She interviewed my friend and wasn’t very nice


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 8, 2018)

I don't recognise many of these profesh dancers. I thought I'd only not-watched for about three seasons but everyone seems to have gone. In my head Lilya Kopylova and Ola Jordan are still on it.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 8, 2018)

trashpony said:


> She interviewed my friend and wasn’t very nice


Oh no!


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 8, 2018)

((Pasha))


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 8, 2018)

Cheers here for Stacey and Kevin! Mostly in a 'don't put him with the pussycat doll' way.


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 8, 2018)

Biddlybee said:


> ((Pasha))


 Yeah


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 8, 2018)

Ash and Pash. That works.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 8, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> Ash and Pash. That works.


Pashley


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 8, 2018)

They definitely took that into account.


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 8, 2018)

Kevin's year?


----------



## Saffy (Sep 8, 2018)

Rebelda said:


> Cheers here for Stacey and Kevin! Mostly in a 'don't put him with the pussycat doll' way.


Yes same here too. 
I though AJ was going to drop Lauren.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 8, 2018)

Rebelda said:


> Kevin's year?


1982.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 8, 2018)

Noooooo ((Oti))


----------



## trashpony (Sep 8, 2018)

Poor Oti. They always give her the losers


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 8, 2018)

Oti going out early then.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 8, 2018)

trashpony said:


> Poor Oti. They always give her the losers


Spymaster's a big graham swan fan so that's one vote he can rely on


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 8, 2018)

belboid said:


> Can I get out of work in time.....? Maybe for the final dance, the rest of the intro show is awful


Ive never actually seen the very first show. Christ, getting your partner is toe curlingly bad isn't it?


----------



## trashpony (Sep 8, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Ive never actually seen the very first show. Christ, getting your partner is toe curlingly bad isn't it?


So bad it’s brilliant


----------



## stavros (Sep 9, 2018)

Rebelda said:


> Kevin's year?



No way: this series has Anton written all over it, as always.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 9, 2018)

I have just watched the show, and realised that I could only have named 5 of the celebrities, although I knew the names of several of the others. 

It occurred to me that Kevin's crazy show of delight for his partner was insulting to Ashley who was standing at the back, and who was the only other woman celebrity, because it suggested that he was particularly pleased that he hadn't got her


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 9, 2018)

Turned it off halfway through when I remembered how much I hate the launch show. It's a lot of noisy hysteria about nothing. Also, why were the female dancers dancing in their underwear whilst the men were fully clothed from wrist to ankle?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 10, 2018)

RubyToogood said:


> Turned it off halfway through when I remembered how much I hate the launch show. It's a lot of noisy hysteria about nothing. Also, why were the female dancers dancing in their underwear whilst the men were fully clothed from wrist to ankle?


I had a similar thought about the outfits. Kind of assumed it was to do with the group dance.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 10, 2018)

RubyToogood said:


> Turned it off halfway through when I remembered how much I hate the launch show. It's a lot of noisy hysteria about nothing. Also, why were the female dancers dancing in their underwear whilst the men were fully clothed from wrist to ankle?


yeh it's always been like that, strictly. always thought it was to hook a certain male demographic.


----------



## stavros (Sep 10, 2018)

RubyToogood said:


> Turned it off halfway through when I remembered how much I hate the launch show. It's a lot of noisy hysteria about nothing. Also, why were the female dancers dancing in their underwear whilst the men were fully clothed from wrist to ankle?



I'm sure some men, both celebrity and professional, will loose their current affection for full clothing as the series progresses.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 21, 2018)

It starts for real tomorrow. I fully expect that this thread will be as entertaining as the actual series, as ever.
Cheers to you, my fellow Strictlyteers.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 21, 2018)

I am very much looking forward to this having been in forrin lands for the last 3 series


----------



## belboid (Sep 22, 2018)

The pro did well, unsurprisingly


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 22, 2018)

He might be a pro but I still like him


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 22, 2018)

When did Len Goodman leave?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 22, 2018)

Danny John Jules is definitely no stranger to the dancefloor is he?


----------



## belboid (Sep 22, 2018)

“*Danny John-Jules* (born 16 September 1960) is a British actor, singer and dancer.” - the first line of his wiki page


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 22, 2018)

I've no idea who Charles Venn is but by the gods he's a bit lush


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 22, 2018)

Indeed!


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 22, 2018)

Dr Ranj i want you to win!!


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 22, 2018)

Graeme Swann -  who'd have thunk it??
 I love cricketers on Strictly


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 22, 2018)

That Joe Suggs and his hilarious box prank eh? Eh?


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 22, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> That Joe Suggs and his hilarious box prank eh? Eh?


And the emojis and video blog graphics for the youngsters, vicar. Yeah. Dude.


----------



## belboid (Sep 22, 2018)

He didn't even jump out of the box well.

He can dance a bit though


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 22, 2018)

So frontrunners are largely men: DJJ, Dr Ranj, Dr Venn.  Even the comedian has dark horse potential.   And Swann was great fun.  

Joe Suggs was good but looks terminally ill.  It's quite alarming.   Have I missed some kind of lifelong medical trauma aspect to his fame? His skin is kind of greenish, and he seems to have about 3% body fat.  

The women were less interesting.  Kate the newsreader (is that haircut compulsory in new journalism?) had flashes of ability, and La Dooley was competent plus has am-a-zing hair.  I also liked the little DJ woman.  But the rest were meh.  Suzanna is bad but not so bad as to be entertaining.  Katie whassername seems to be so nervous that watching her feels excruciating.  The athlete was forgettable, and while I know Faye Tozer and the Pussycat doll were good, I can't bring myself to care much.  

Hard to see who will go next week.   

In terms of the line up I think it's a bloody good year.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 23, 2018)

Apparently the Joe Suggs dance has had 100k+ views. He might win just because of his fan base. And I don't know if there's something wrong with him but he needs to eat more pies. 

Suspect Suzannah will go - can't think who will vote for her


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 23, 2018)

I thought Dr Ranj was great, never mind the dancing, he just looked like he was having fun


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 23, 2018)

I hope the comedy openings are going to stop or is that what the show is like now? I'm a doctor! I'm a cricketer! I'm the really crap dancer paired with comedy Anton! That kind of thing.

I do like Shirley Ballas. Proper constructive criticism. The woman knows her shit.


----------



## Boudicca (Sep 23, 2018)

I never watch strictly live, I record it and skip mostly everything except the dancing.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 23, 2018)

trashpony said:


> Suspect Suzannah will go - can't think who will vote for her



Anton fans


----------



## FiFi (Sep 23, 2018)

belboid said:


> “*Danny John-Jules* (born 16 September 1960) is a British actor, singer and dancer.” - the first line of his wiki page


I'm not an expert, but theres dancing and dancing, isnt there?
If he did Tap or Modern, he won't have the same skills as for Ballroom. 
Or am I wrong? Do all dancers have the same training and just specialise later? 

You can tell I bunked off taking my daughter to dance classes!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 23, 2018)

FiFi said:


> I'm not an expert, but theres dancing and dancing, isnt there?
> If he did Tap or Modern, he won't have the same skills as for Ballroom.
> Or am I wrong? Do all dancers have the same training and just specialise later?
> 
> You can tell I bunked off taking my daughter to dance classes!


If you've done any kind of dancing to a professional level you'll have a lot more skills than someone who's never done any. He clearly knows how to move and make it look good and just the ability to learn a routine is a skill in itself.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 23, 2018)

Standard seems quite high this year. Apart from susannah noone was really bad. 

I do wish anton would fuck off really.  He doesn't even try any more, just stupid gimmicks and costumes and purposefully dragging his partner across the floor.

If they don't go next week I will be mightily pissed off.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 23, 2018)

I've got Joe Sugg in the sweepstake at work.


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 23, 2018)

Deadpan 8 y/o on the pussy cat doll: oh, I was hoping she'd do badly. That's a shame.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 27, 2018)

Just caught up. Loved Dr Ranj who I have decided is a new national treasure, alongside Graham Swann. Casualty actor also really good, and Joe Duggs was a bit of a surprise. I also like Faye and Stacey. High standard this year!


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 28, 2018)

*perv alert* Graziano on it takes two. Cor he's lovely.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 29, 2018)

Did Darcey just flash her pants


----------



## colacubes (Sep 29, 2018)

Just me tonight 

Anyway <3 Stacey


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 29, 2018)

Oh has it started? Fucksake.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 29, 2018)

I missed last week  due to priority partying, so am coming fresh to week 2. Already love Stacey Dooley because she presents Pets Factor on CBBC, pleased to see she can also dance.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 29, 2018)

Ginuwine seems apt backing music for the sexy casualty fella


----------



## Saffy (Sep 29, 2018)

Oh for Christ sake! Why is it on so early?
How much have I missed?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 29, 2018)

Oh bums I meant to video this to watch later. We have football on instead. 

I did laugh yesterday when the Mum of one of the small one's classmates was telling me that her daughter insisted last week that she get changed after every dance so she'd be in a new costume like each contestant!!


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 29, 2018)

Tbf you haven't missed that much. Craig was mean to Katie Piper


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 29, 2018)

That was good


----------



## blairsh (Sep 29, 2018)

God i really dislike Kate Silverton


----------



## colacubes (Sep 29, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Tbf you haven't missed that much. Craig was mean to Katie Piper



She wasn’t great tbf but she’s properly lacking confidence  I can see her being in the mix for first out.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 29, 2018)

Are they really just blowing in a load of dry ice to disguise her footwork?


----------



## Saffy (Sep 29, 2018)

Ha! That's what Craig thought too.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 29, 2018)

Lee: quite good. Not fantastic.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 29, 2018)

Loved Danny. I know he’s a ringer but I forgive the older ringers (I.e. Debbie McGee).


----------



## Saffy (Sep 29, 2018)

Danny was awesome.
I love Dr. Ranj. <3
He looks like he's dressed in a Nobby Nuts packet.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 29, 2018)

Dr Ranj again brilliant, giving it some


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## colacubes (Sep 29, 2018)

Faye’s a proper ringer but that was ace tbf  Althougb helped by the fact I fucking love that song


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 29, 2018)

They weren't that bad

S&K I mean


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 29, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> They weren't that bad
> 
> S&K I mean


Under marked I thought.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 29, 2018)

His trousers were the best thing about it.


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 29, 2018)

Just laughed until I cried at Dr Ranj. Wtf is he wearing? This is why I love strictly  <3


----------



## Saffy (Sep 29, 2018)

His outfit looks like these.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 29, 2018)

Is that Ashley from pussycat dolls? Ringer if so

It's not is it 

Ah well enjoyed that episode


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 29, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Is that Ashley from pussycat dolls? Ringer if so
> 
> It's not is it
> 
> Ah well enjoyed that episode


It is. We boo.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 29, 2018)

Yeah. Bit of a con, she's an amazing dancer already. Not fair really is it


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 29, 2018)

I quite liked Kate's tango 

I'm watching waaay behind.


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 29, 2018)

Biddlybee said:


> I quite liked Kate's tango
> 
> I'm watching waaay behind.


I thought the choreography was incredible. I'm not sure if she was good or if Aljaz just created a blinder.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 29, 2018)

I love Seann. I mean it was totally out of time but ace nonetheless


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 29, 2018)

I'm only on that little blogger fella. I liked that too 

I'm easy to please tonight!


----------



## colacubes (Sep 29, 2018)

Ashley can fuck off. It was totally incredible but she is the ringer’s ringer


----------



## colacubes (Sep 29, 2018)

Biddlybee said:


> I'm only on that little blogger fella. I liked that too
> 
> I'm easy to please tonight!


He was really quite good.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 29, 2018)

He's proving to be less annoying than I thought he might be.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 29, 2018)

Saffy said:


> Are they really just blowing in a load of dry ice to disguise her footwork?


Hahaha, totally


----------



## Poot (Sep 29, 2018)

Am I the only person who thinks that Seann might have a dark side and not in a good way  But I think I like every single other person in it. Especially Stacey and Danny. I wish they'd been nicer to Katie Piper. I hate to see people being upset


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 29, 2018)

She didn't dance very well though tbf.


----------



## Poot (Sep 29, 2018)

Biddlybee said:


> She didn't dance very well though tbf.


I know


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 29, 2018)

colacubes said:


> Ashley can fuck off. It was totally incredible but she is the ringer’s ringer


She's from a fucking dance troupe. I don't even want to watch her cos... oh she's good. Well of course she is. Urgh I'm half a bottle down but GRRRRR. At least Shirley alluded to the fact she's a bloody dancer.

IT'S AN OUTRAGE


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 29, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Yeah. Bit of a con, she's an amazing dancer already. Not fair really is it


No X Factor this year?


----------



## colacubes (Sep 29, 2018)

Rebelda said:


> She's from a fucking dance troupe. I don't even want to watch her cos... oh she's good. Well of course she is. Urgh I'm half a bottle down but GRRRRR. At least Shirley alluded to the fact she's a bloody dancer.
> 
> IT'S AN OUTRAGE



I can forgive a certain level of ringer but she’s a fucking pisstake


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 29, 2018)

Rebelda said:


> No X Factor this year?


Been recording it


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 29, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Been recording it


I've switched over for some six chair mayhem. Was looking for your usual thread.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 29, 2018)

colacubes said:


> I can forgive a certain level of ringer but she’s a fucking pisstake



I'm actually really down with the way they seem to have double bluffed the annual ringer hate by stuffing the entire cast with ringers


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 29, 2018)

colacubes said:


> I can forgive a certain level of ringer but she’s a fucking pisstake


Do you think she knows that people think that about her? Would she even care? 

I'm all caught up. Somehow missed Oti though.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 29, 2018)

So Joe is very good. However the dance the Charleston they gave him this week was very similar to last week's jive. It'll be interesting to see how he gets on with a waltz or a rumba.


----------



## stavros (Sep 30, 2018)

Shirley's "I like your hair" comment was classic.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 30, 2018)

Catching up now....oh my Charles in that tail suit...


----------



## Sapphireblue (Sep 30, 2018)

Tess wore a nice dress. Wtf?!


I wish the really smarmy guy (Charles from casualty) wasn’t so good because I’m never going to like him.

Joe you-tube was decent, although some of the messing around with props was annoying.

Darcy was spot-on in her critique of cricketer, his posture in hold was awful and you could totally tell he only liked the free hold bits which were quite good.

Kate news-reader is absolutely fucking amazing! Her to win at this point. Just nailed it.

Lee off of Blue was pretty good actually. Choreography was great, really made the most of him.

Danny John Jules was doing some pretty intricate steps, or at least it looked to me. I know he’s a bit of a ringer as had dance training when younger but still my favourite male contender.

Really liked the bits of Dr Ranj where he actually got to dance. Shame it was bit the Janette show choreography-wise with him presenting her in lifts and spins and just supporting her.

Faye’s waltz was great, not dull at all as they often are. And always lovely to hear Shirley told to shut up.

Lively Charleston from the athlete. More lifts than dancing though, I think she didn’t get into the rhythm because they kept interrupting.

I don’t dislike the Pussycat ringer actually. She seems nice. Not in my top 5 contestants though.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Sep 30, 2018)

i can't fucking believe it, the car-crash went out in the first week! there is a God....

presume it's cos the demographic that would vote for an older woman from the tele would have voted for the newsreader who was actually good.


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 30, 2018)

Sapphireblue said:


> i can't fucking believe it, the car-crash went out in the first week! there is a God....
> 
> presume it's cos the demographic that would vote for an older woman from the tele would have voted for the newsreader who was actually good.


Often the rubbish dancers are saved for a while by personality and entertainment factor. 

She had neither


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 30, 2018)

Right result


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 30, 2018)

No more Anton


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 6, 2018)

So that Harry Potter number was on a grand scale!

Also.  Tess in yet another lovely dress.  

Also too.  Movie week already??


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 6, 2018)

Shirley’s Gatsby-style collar/cape is gorgeous, and she’s looking great (top eyebrow game).  And then DameDarcy has totally upstaged her in a gorgeous dramabomb red.   Brutal.  

The mama Mia dance was fab, liked it.  

Ranj and Jeanette were enormous fun, and although the marking might have been fair on a technical level, I loved it.  

Lee’s back to the future thing was weird.  His pro doing all the sexy legs on the car bonnet annoyed me.  

Kate and Aljaz - the wig is amazing, she looked gorgeous, very mature-sexuality and did v well, especially after tripping on the stairs.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 6, 2018)

I thought it was funny, that she’s never had long hair and her reaction to it.  She’s so, so beautiful.  It’s a particular personality to resist the patriarchy to that extent.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 6, 2018)

We are watching the football


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 6, 2018)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We are watching the football


Dafuq?


Laptop?


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 6, 2018)

And the minions jive? First dance of the season I really want to watch again.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2018)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We are watching the football


Shit result


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 6, 2018)

Joe Sugg is good, but I can’t care.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2018)

spanglechick said:


> Joe Sugg is good, but I can’t care.


He has the legs of a tall person which seemed semi-detached from his top half


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 6, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> He has the legs of a tall person which seemed semi-detached from his top half


Yes.  He’s altogether slightly oddly put together.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 6, 2018)

Spider - swanny!  Totally nailed it.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 6, 2018)

I love Pasha so I can forgive Ashley the ringer.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 6, 2018)

Loved graham and oti- buttery cross that wardrobe didn’t get a better match for oti’s shoes.  Red / black / gold would’ve been better than teal.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 6, 2018)

She won’t win anyway.  The ringer rarely (never?) does.  

And she’s quite fun.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 6, 2018)

That was very watchable, but totally contrary to the spirit of the film.  Ashley is the total opposite of Baby. Glamorous, talented entertainer does something everyone knew she could do, doesn’t pack the same emotional punch.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 6, 2018)

She came second in “I’m a Celebrity” so is obviously pretty down to earth. If it was later in the series that would have been 10s.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 6, 2018)

Ms T said:


> She came second in “I’m a Celebrity” so is obviously pretty down to earth. If it was later in the series that would have been 10s.


Yeah, leave Ashley alone. She might be a professional dancer, but she was lovely on I’m A Celeb. I like her.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 6, 2018)

Buttery cross is my fave autocorrect  
Ashley. Meh

Katie is sadly rubbish out of hold 

I loved Kev and Stace


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 6, 2018)

spanglechick said:


> And the minions jive? First dance of the season I really want to watch again.



A sheer joy.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 6, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> Yeah, leave Ashley alone. She might be a professional dancer, but she was lovely on I’m A Celeb. I like her.


I didn’t see it. What was lovely about her?


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 6, 2018)

Ms T said:


> I didn’t see it. What was lovely about her?


She was just a genuine person with a nice personality.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 6, 2018)

Amazing choreography from Katya.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 6, 2018)

He is terribly flat-footed though.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 6, 2018)

trashpony said:


> Buttery cross is my fave autocorrect
> Ashley. Meh
> 
> Katie is sadly rubbish out of hold
> ...


I didn’t notice that!

Hmm.  Katie just doesn’t seem to enjoy performing much.  

I’m teaching La La Land in film studies at the moment.  I’m therefore cross that the costumes and set are from an altogether different (and much more fabulous) song and dance number. 

City of stars is a much less dancey song.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 6, 2018)

Sean Walsh as Neo!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 6, 2018)

Bless him.  I rather love Seann Walsh.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 6, 2018)

Faye was a-ma-zing.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 6, 2018)

Three words. Fabulous.


(Subtitles on fire tonight).


----------



## Ms T (Oct 6, 2018)

Should have been 10s.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 6, 2018)

They’re showing us the film because nobody’s heard of the Greatest Showman, right?


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 6, 2018)

I’m a bit behind, but yes, Faye was fantastic!

She falls into the “not a ringer because age” exception for me.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 6, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> They’re showing us the film because nobody’s heard of the Greatest Showman, right?


It was huge.  Last Xmas.  Nominated for at least one Oscar.


----------



## blairsh (Oct 6, 2018)

Only watching this for Danny John Jules tbh


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 6, 2018)

spanglechick said:


> It was huge.  Last Xmas.  Nominated for at least one Oscar.


 I'm with danny.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 6, 2018)

spanglechick said:


> It was huge.  Last Xmas.  Nominated for at least one Oscar.


Completely passed me by. 

But that’s not unusual.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 6, 2018)

The standard is so high! I have no idea who will be in the dance-off. Lauren and Lee maybe? Should be Katie but I suspect she will survive another week.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 6, 2018)

For me, Lauren was the worst of the night.  Not sure how she wasn’t below Lee in the scores.  

I rather hope Katie and Lauren will get a week or two of sympathy vote (patronising as it undoubtedly is).  And I’ve no love for Lee.  Istr he was a bit of a twat back in the day.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 6, 2018)

I want Katie to go, but I suppose she’ll get the sympathy vote. 

So Lauren, maybe? 

I voted for Ranj, Stacey and Seann.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 7, 2018)

I love Stacey and Kevin. <3


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 7, 2018)

The Small One is watching "Strictly" for the first time
"They're in the dancing place"
"What if they don't have a partner?"
"They're practicing... why do we need to see this?
"I don't think the Minions will be good.  Not as good as Spiderman"

He's now got a piece of paper to score and is already shouting at the judges 

And it's only the first dance!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 7, 2018)

Stacey and Kevin were my faves closely followed by Kate and Aljaz.

Faye was also great and I think Sean was saved by amazing choreography more than anything else!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 7, 2018)

So far the small one has chosen the same scores as Craig


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 7, 2018)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The Small One is watching "Strictly" for the first time
> "They're in the dancing place"
> "What if they don't have a partner?"
> "They're practicing... why do we need to see this?
> ...


Could you in future share junior qogs unofficial scorecard?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 7, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Could you in future share junior qogs unofficial scorecard?


He just went for 9 for the jive and is incandescent it was all 8's


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 7, 2018)

I like Kate and i liked her dance.  The Minions were great!! Joe was good but found it a bit dull. Lee was rather woeful.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 7, 2018)

Oh and in loved Seann's Paso. The choreography was great!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 7, 2018)

They should have a Sci-Fi week so Danny can dress as The Cat!!


----------



## Looby (Oct 7, 2018)

I adored Stacey and Kevin, they’re both so lovely and it was a really fun dance. 

I want to be annoyed with Ashley because she’s such a massive ringer but I really like her. 

Graham was brilliant. 

That’s all I can remember really, those 3 stood out for me. Oh and Faye, also brilliant.


----------



## stavros (Oct 7, 2018)

My non-expert eyes didn't see anyone who was obviously crap last night.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 7, 2018)

Kate was brilliant again, so smooth and in control. Shame about the step stumble.

Stacey’s jive was decent but I thought she was a bit stompy, surprised the judges didn’t criticise her for that.

Ashley was showing her ringer with that one.

Was Sean really that good to get those marks? Hmmm.

Fucking hell some of Faye’s dance was quick. Really enjoyed that.

Wasn’t sure about Danny’s paso. Maybe a choreography thing? Plus shit song.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 7, 2018)

Ooh blimey Lauren’s through


----------



## trashpony (Oct 7, 2018)

Charles in the dance off. His arrogance doesn’t do him any favours 


.


----------



## Looby (Oct 7, 2018)

Stop saying fucking musicality! Is it even a sodding word?


----------



## Me76 (Oct 8, 2018)

Shaun looked like he had a right mard on while they were waiting for the results.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 8, 2018)

It wasn’t a _mard_ on...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 8, 2018)

He's been caught snogging innit. Saw it in the Metro.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 9, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> He's been caught snogging innit. Saw it in the Metro.



Yep. Whoever it was on this thread who said there was something about him they didn’t quite like got it spot on. I am clearly a poor judge of character 

'I am not a victim': Strictly's Seann Walsh under fire from ex-girlfriend


----------



## Glitter (Oct 9, 2018)

Yeah, I liked him too. I had him down for this year’s ‘not fit celeb I fancy when dancing’ 

AKA the Robbie Savage award.


----------



## Poot (Oct 9, 2018)

colacubes said:


> Yep. Whoever it was on this thread who said there was something about him they didn’t quite like got it spot on. I am clearly a poor judge of character
> 
> 'I am not a victim': Strictly's Seann Walsh under fire from ex-girlfriend


It was me and I have literally never been right about these things ever before and was starting to doubt myself. I am notoriously usually a bad judge of character in fact. 

Btw, it wasn't just the kiss, it was calling his girlfriend a psycho that's the clincher for me.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 9, 2018)

Poot said:


> Btw, it wasn't just the kiss, it was calling his girlfriend a psycho that's the clincher for me.



Yeah totally agree.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 9, 2018)

That's annoying.  I thought he was a nice guy but he's obviously a nasty piece of work.. Shame.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 9, 2018)

Poot said:


> It was me and I have literally never been right about these things ever before and was starting to doubt myself. I am notoriously usually a bad judge of character in fact.
> 
> Btw, it wasn't just the kiss, it was calling his girlfriend a psycho that's the clincher for me.



yep, cheating is bad, but the 'it's all in your head bitch' at the girlfriend makes him a scumbag.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 9, 2018)

Poot said:


> Btw, it wasn't just the kiss, it was calling his girlfriend a psycho that's the clincher for me.


Yup. The cheating is bad, but these things happen. What makes him a scumbag is if he said it’s all in her mind and that she’s a psycho. That makes him a lowlife, controlling, slug. 

On the plus side. Even if he doesn’t leave the programme, he’ll be voted out.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 9, 2018)

Never heard of him before, doubt I will again


----------



## Ms T (Oct 9, 2018)

He was snogging Katya on his girlfriend’s birthday as she sat at home alone. 

“I’m not sorry I took the cat though.”


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 9, 2018)

Lol. Nice touch.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 9, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> View attachment 149228
> 
> Lol. Nice touch.



That was my favourite bit


----------



## Looby (Oct 9, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> Yup. The cheating is bad, but these things happen. What makes him a scumbag is if he said it’s all in her mind and that she’s a psycho. That makes him a lowlife, controlling, slug.
> 
> On the plus side. Even if he doesn’t leave the programme, he’ll be voted out.



He’s such a creep.
Apparently the judges don’t want them back. 

I didn’t really like him before strictly, mainly because I thought he wasn’t funny, but I warmed to him the last couple of weeks. Trust your instincts!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 9, 2018)

Looby said:


> He’s such a creep.
> Apparently the judges don’t want them back.
> 
> I didn’t really like him before strictly, mainly because I thought he wasn’t funny, but I warmed to him the last couple of weeks. Trust your instincts!


One couple will be happy, whoever sean(n) drawn against in the dance-off


----------



## colacubes (Oct 9, 2018)

Looby said:


> He’s such a creep.
> Apparently the judges don’t want them back.
> 
> I didn’t really like him before strictly, mainly because I thought he wasn’t funny, but I warmed to him the last couple of weeks. Trust your instincts!



Same. I always thought he was a bit of a cock when I saw him on things like Mock the Week, and then I started to like him in this. First impressions are usually right it turns out!


----------



## marshall (Oct 9, 2018)

just checked out the video, no quick peck, proper full on snog, long too, he's gotta go, lol.


----------



## Looby (Oct 9, 2018)

I might have to put this thread on ignore if the word snog continues to be used. [emoji1]


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 9, 2018)

Me76 said:


> That's annoying.  I thought he was a nice guy but he's obviously a nasty piece of work.. Shame.


Same here. I didn't really know who he was before Strictly,  never seen any of the shows he's been on,  but I rather liked him. 

However he's turned out to be a twat


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 9, 2018)

Looby said:


> I might have to put this thread on ignore if the word snog continues to be used. [emoji1]


I like the word snog!! I find it adheringly teenage,  well I mean when I was a teenager and some (lots) of my thoughts were about who I'd  liked to snog 

Today's teenagers probably have some cooler, better word


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 9, 2018)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I like the word snog!! I find it adheringly teenage,  well I mean when I was a teenager and some (lots) of my thoughts were about who I'd  liked to snog
> 
> Today's teenagers probably have some cooler, better word


i doubt it


----------



## Saffy (Oct 9, 2018)

I thought he looked like Justin Lee Collins and took an instant dislike to him.


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 9, 2018)

Poor Neil  I'll have him if Katya doesn't want him though


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 9, 2018)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I like the word snog!! I find it adheringly teenage,  well I mean when I was a teenager and some (lots) of my thoughts were about who I'd  liked to snog
> 
> Today's teenagers probably have some cooler, better word


One of my most embarrassing moments ever involves the word “snog”. And not in the way you’re thinking.

In a previous job I used to do training days around mental ill health for professionals including social workers, health professionals and so on.

I used to get things going with ice breakers like “two lies and one true thing about your self”. They had to be quite personal, because we were going to be discussing personal things. And I wanted the social workers etc to know it is uncomfortable to share things with virtual strangers. So you wrote the two lies and the one truth down and people had to guess which was which.

So, the last time I ever did that exercise, we were clearing up what had been the lies and the truths, and my true thing was that I’d once snogged Michelle Collins.  (The big reveal was that it was _A_ Michelle Collins, not _The_ Michelle Collins).  That was mine. Standing on a platform with a screen behind me and an overhead projector ready to go. PA system buzzing. Memories of the coffee trolley receding. And a conference room full of suited and booted professionals looking at me.

Only I didn’t say “snog” during the reveal, did I? I announced into the microphone: “yes, my true thing was that I once shagged Michelle Collins”.

The sound hit my ears before the realisation of what I’d said. And my heart sank through the floor.  I had to retreat to an ante room before deciding whether or not my life in this country under my current name could go on.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 9, 2018)

Rebelda said:


> Poor Neil  I'll have him if Katya doesn't want him though


No  I find him so wrong


----------



## trashpony (Oct 9, 2018)

Rebelda said:


> Poor Neil  I'll have him if Katya doesn't want him though


Either he's got a really weird arse or he's wearing something very odd


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 9, 2018)

That is some terrible Photoshop  would still bite his pointy arse.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 9, 2018)

colacubes said:


> No  I find him so wrong



This


----------



## Looby (Oct 9, 2018)

BoatieBird said:


> This


And me!


----------



## Looby (Oct 9, 2018)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I like the word snog!! I find it adheringly teenage,  well I mean when I was a teenager and some (lots) of my thoughts were about who I'd  liked to snog
> 
> Today's teenagers probably have some cooler, better word


I hate it, makes me shudder. [emoji1]


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 9, 2018)

Wow I've just caught up on this story. Didn't realise he was a controlling shitbag.


----------



## Poot (Oct 9, 2018)

Saffy said:


> I thought he looked like Justin Lee Collins and took an instant dislike to him.


This. I think that was why my Spidey senses were tingling. He does have a touch of the JLCs about him.


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 9, 2018)

Rebelda said:


> Poor Neil  I'll have him if Katya doesn't want him though


 
I agree with you. I have a soft spot for gingers


----------



## colacubes (Oct 9, 2018)

felixthecat said:


> I agree with you. I have a soft spot for gingers



So do I but I just don’t find him sexy. He’d be great fun on a night out, but just no


----------



## Hollis (Oct 10, 2018)

Whoever the bloke is looks very much like Tommy Saxondale in series 2.  Which makes it all the more difficult to take his heartfelt apology on "Strictly It Takes Two" that seriously.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 11, 2018)

Their ITT appearance last night was excruciating to watch.


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 11, 2018)

BoatieBird said:


> Their ITT appearance last night was excruciating to watch.


Oh dear, why? Did Zoe broach the subject?


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 11, 2018)

Rebelda said:


> Oh dear, why? Did Zoe broach the subject?



Yes, they were only on for a couple of minutes to apologise and look contrite.
It was like they'd be called into the head's office to explain their behaviour


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 11, 2018)

BoatieBird said:


> Their ITT appearance last night was excruciating to watch.



I saw that it was toe-curling and embarrassing. Naughty corner for them!

It is/was on the BBC news website.


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 11, 2018)

BoatieBird said:


> Yes, they were only on for a couple of minutes to apologise and look contrite.
> It was like they'd be called into the head's office to explain their behaviour


Oh fgs  I'd rather see Claudia not be able to control herself and make jokes at their expense. Will have to see what Saturday brings.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 11, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> I saw that it was toe-curling and embarrassing. Naughty corner for them!
> 
> It is/was on the BBC news website.


i have never watched itt and i have not seen this unhappy appearance. all i know is that whatever the *actual* votes i would not be surprised if they were shuffled into the dance-off and ejected.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 11, 2018)

It was handled really badly by It Takes Two. Normally, as a couple are coming on, they show their dance from the previous week, and then talk to them about that and about the upcoming dance. Last night, they showed training footage of two other random couples, then went straight to ask them for their apology. 

They both looked really awkward and embarrassed, understandably. 

And that was the end of their segment. No talk about their fantastic dance or what they’re doing for Saturday. 

It was ridiculous and didn’t allow Seann and Katya to move on from it at all. 

I wondered whether it’s because the BBC are concerned about the allegations from Seann’s girlfriend about his controlling behaviour and don’t want to be caught out making light of it if it turns out to be true.


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 11, 2018)

Maybe it was a drop-in purely to gauge public reaction ahead of Saturday's show. Like, stick them on for 5 minutes have them apologise and see what happens on Twitter so we can decide what to do with them at the weekend.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 11, 2018)

Rebelda said:


> Maybe it was a drop-in purely to gauge public reaction ahead of Saturday's show. Like, stick them on for 5 minutes have them apologise and see what happens on Twitter so we can decide what to do with them at the weekend.


Except they were one of the three couples on the show, and the odd bit where footage of two other couples was shown after they had been announced.


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 11, 2018)

Sorry, I don't follow. 

I mean, I wonder if they've used a tiny live appearance without all the usual coverage to assess the public reaction. If there's a huge backlash to a small appearance they can pull them from Saturday's show. I.e. (and I've got a very cynical pr hat on here) if they'd given them a whole section as usual and public reaction had been furious 'why have you got them cheating scum on your show!!!!!!' that would have been trickier to backpedal from.


----------



## marshall (Oct 11, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> i have never watched itt and i have not seen this unhappy appearance. all i know is that whatever the *actual* votes i would not be surprised if they were shuffled into the dance-off and ejected.



This. Because you're not directly voting someone off, there's always a chance they could stay. But they can't. It's just too awkward, best sweep them under the carpet and let the good times continue. Anyway, pair of snakes.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 11, 2018)

I think ITT were in an impossible position. Not having them on at all would have been weird; having them on and not mentioning it at all also weird. They did look mortified.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 11, 2018)

I didn't think Seann looked sorry at all.  More like he was angry that he needed to be there.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 11, 2018)

I think the public will vote for them because they want the whole 'are they/aren't they' thing to continue.


----------



## tommers (Oct 12, 2018)

He's got to do a charleston.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 12, 2018)

Ms T said:


> I think ITT were in an impossible position. Not having them on at all would have been weird; having them on and not mentioning it at all also weird. They did look mortified.


I agree they had to mention it, but they made a big thing of it by now even talking about their next dance. That was what made it really weird.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 12, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> I agree they had to mention it, but they made a big thing of it by now even talking about their next dance. That was what made it really weird.


I thought they did mention it briefly. We saw them in training on yesterday’s ITT, looking terribly serious.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 12, 2018)

BoatieBird said:


> I think the public will vote for them because they want the whole 'are they/aren't they' thing to continue.


See, that’s what’s a bit weird. Part of the vibe of Strictly is this “are they/aren’t they” thing.  The judges fuel it by saying “the chemistry between you is so-o-o-o believable!” and things like that.

But like when Niles and Daphne finally do get together, everyone goes off them.

“Yeah. They’re shagging. Bored now”.

It doesn’t really become us to get all judgy about it.

(Leaving aside for now the allegations about Sean(n)’s character).


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 12, 2018)

Ms T said:


> I thought they did mention it briefly. We saw them in training on yesterday’s ITT, looking terribly serious.


But Ian made us Waite until the last couple to analyse their Charleston. Which definitely had me thinking “I wonder when they’ll mention the snoggers” all the way through everyone else’s training footage.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 12, 2018)

Apparently they were due to do the rumba on Saturday, but it was changed to the charleston
Seann and Katya 'must do dance of shame'


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 12, 2018)

The dance of shame


----------



## colacubes (Oct 12, 2018)

It's going to be excruciating


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 12, 2018)

Ms T said:


> I thought they did mention it briefly. We saw them in training on yesterday’s ITT, looking terribly serious.


Not really, only at the end where Zoe said something like "and it is also about the dancing" and Katya replied that they were doing the charleston and were working very hard. And that was it. 

The whole thing was just weird.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 12, 2018)

Friday panel was a bit awkward there. It was like they’d been told “don’t say anything”. So they didn’t.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 13, 2018)

Finally caught up with last Saturday's show, just in time for tonight. Loved Stacey, Kate, Faye, Graeme, Vick, Ranj, Ashley. Thought Katie did better this week (I am a total sucker for La La Land anyway). Joe and Danny okay.

Seann's dance was excellent, to the point where I enjoyed watching him despite him clearly being a massive wanker. Quite pleased, in a way, to find my baseless instant dislike of him actually has a basis after all  I always love Katya's choreography though.

Lee was shit and quite weird to watch, not sorry he's gone.

I have to say, the Dave Arch wunnerful orchestra had a bad night last Saturday. Power of Love was particularly lifeless.


----------



## stavros (Oct 13, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> I have to say, the Dave Arch wunnerful orchestra had a bad night last Saturday. Power of Love was particularly lifeless.



They couldn't find their flux capacitor.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 13, 2018)

Tess’s run of nice frocks has stalled.  I was trying to work out if my prejudice against jumpsuits was to blame, when I noticed the sequin chevron stripe from the legs, had been employed as a neck-warmer, with all the finesse of a ten year old in a disco dancing costume.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 13, 2018)

Both Tess and Claudia have ghastly outfits tonight.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 13, 2018)

And I like a jumpsuit.


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 13, 2018)

Prefer Tess's dodgy jumpsuit to the ill fitting horror that Claudia's wearing tonight.
She must have badly upset someone to be stuck with that monstrosity


----------



## Ms T (Oct 13, 2018)

Wow. Faye was a-ma-zing.


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 13, 2018)

She's good. Very good.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 13, 2018)

What’s with all the one shoulders tonight? 

Faye was great. No one gets good scores in the rumba


----------



## Ms T (Oct 13, 2018)

I like Katie but she's rubbish at dancing.  Gorka also made that routine super-easy.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 13, 2018)

Ms T said:


> I like Katie but she's rubbish at dancing.  Gorka also made that routine super-easy.


 This. I really like her but that wasn't great.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 13, 2018)

Again I really like Lauren but she's not that good!


----------



## D'wards (Oct 13, 2018)

I've only just got into this after being forced to watch it at my parents last week.

Would folks say it's advisable to tape it and fast forward to dances and comments?


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 13, 2018)

Oh no! Shaun(n) and Katya’s VT is going to be excruciating, isn’t it?


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 13, 2018)

I love ranj.  Jeanette’s cozzie a bit odd, though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 13, 2018)

D'wards said:


> I've only just got into this after being forced to watch it at my parents last week.
> 
> Would folks say it's advisable to tape it and fast forward to dances and comments?


Yes! It's fun to watch it live but it can go on. Especially when there are children the be put to bed!

Though I am pleased to say he didn't want to stop watching it (we'll catch up tomorrow hopefully) and has started shouting "The scores are in!"


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 13, 2018)

Hard song to sing, I know, but the male lead wasn’t quite making it at times there. Grated on me.

(Not that I like the song - In Africa - anyway).


----------



## Ms T (Oct 13, 2018)

I feel bad for Kate! I wasn't expecting to like her but she's one of my favourites.  I will have to vote!


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 13, 2018)

Oh, Kate for the dance off? Wouldn’t have expected that.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 13, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> Oh no! Shaun(n) and Katya’s VT is going to be excruciating, isn’t it?



Looks like they're making us wait until the end for it!


----------



## Ms T (Oct 13, 2018)

Love Swanny and Oti so much!  She is a godess who is working miracles.


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 13, 2018)

Oti's legs


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 13, 2018)

Ms T said:


> Love Swanny and Oti so much!  She is a godess who is working miracles.


I love Oti. She’s fab.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 13, 2018)

Oti’s dress is the most perfect thing.  Candy colours without even a hint of sappiness.  Of course, the woman herself is probably what makes it work.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 13, 2018)

Pashley were good again.  And although Ashley is a massive RINGER I can forgive her because she's lovely.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 13, 2018)

Ashley was fucking amazing.  I loved that number.  

Also, I like her more since I realised she isn’t as young as I thought.


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 13, 2018)

'Charleston expert' or chaperone as they're otherwise known.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 13, 2018)

"It's been quite a week".


----------



## Ms T (Oct 13, 2018)

Fair play to them.  They're styling it out.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 13, 2018)

Is that David Essex in the audience?


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 13, 2018)

That’s a waste of cake. I’d have eaten that, Kevin.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 13, 2018)

The Backside Boys!

(TM Emily Gilmore).


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 13, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> The Backside Boys!
> 
> (TM Emily Gilmore).



I just said that and got a backhand off Mrs S.!


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 13, 2018)

Stacey and Kevin <3


----------



## Saffy (Oct 13, 2018)

I'm catching up and just got to Faye. I thought it was beautiful. 

I'm glad I'm watching it in catch up.  I might have to fast forward Shaun(n).


----------



## Looby (Oct 13, 2018)

Right, I’m finished. Ashley and Faye were brilliant. I really like Ashley too, despite her being a massive ringer. She reminded me of Pam from True Blood tonight. 

I just can’t warm to Charles at all and I don’t enjoy his dancing even when he’s good. 

I don’t like Kate either and that version of Africa was dreadful! [emoji1] 

Katie and Lauren were awful, Katie especially. 

I bloody adore Graham and Oti and Stacey and Kevin so much. ❤️


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 14, 2018)

We're watching on catch up.

Awww I like Kate but that was awful. Not her dance.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 14, 2018)

I think I'm in love with Oti!!


----------



## Me76 (Oct 14, 2018)

Didn't think it was that great a night really.  Kate was very cringe to watch and Katie's dance had hardly any content.

I think they are both lucky that Sean(n) is a stick on to go.


----------



## Boudicca (Oct 14, 2018)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think I'm in love with Oti!!


Oh, me too!  I have absolutely no idea whether Swanny danced well because I wasn't watching him at all.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 14, 2018)

Otis is a fucking goddess.

I watched live last night but feel like I need to watch again as I was being talked at throughout


----------



## stavros (Oct 14, 2018)

Do the Backstreet Boys really have to do a medley? They must know that we only want to hear one song.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 14, 2018)

stavros said:


> Do the Backstreet Boys really have to do a medley? They must know that we only want to hear one song.



I don't want it that way


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 14, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> I don't want it that way


TELL ME WHY-EE?


----------



## tommers (Oct 14, 2018)

They're no BTS are they?


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 14, 2018)

tommers said:


> They're no BTS are they?


They’re no good.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 14, 2018)

Miming Backstreet Pensioners


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 14, 2018)

I fucking love the Backstreet Boys.

I dont care if they're old and rubbish


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 14, 2018)

felixthecat said:


> I fucking love the Backstreet Boys.
> 
> I dont care if they're old and rubbish



I’m old and rubbish too!


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 14, 2018)

Tess looks like she's going on to a club later. I like it, she always looks too buttoned up in her ponte jumpsuits.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 14, 2018)

Poor Katie  She was a bit shit though.

Seems the Great British Public aren’t keen on Charles 

Sean(n) lives to fight another day


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 14, 2018)

colacubes said:


> Poor Katie  She was a bit shit though.
> 
> Seems the Great British Public aren’t keen on Charles
> 
> Sean(n) lives to fight another day


The Great Grimsby public aren't keen on Karen either.


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 14, 2018)

Charles exudes a certain arrogance which clearly isn't going down well with the public. 

Bless Katie, but right person to go.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 14, 2018)

colacubes said:


> Seems the Great British Public aren’t keen on Charles


If it’s personality people are looking for, he just doesn’t come across well. There’s just something a little false about him: you don’t warm to him.

That may be completely unfair to him. But when people are thinking of phoning their votes in, they’re going to vote for people they warm to.


----------



## Looby (Oct 14, 2018)

I feel really sorry for Katie but she was dreadful in a very simple routine too. 

Seann and Katya looked stunned when they got through.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 14, 2018)

S☼I said:


> The Great Grimsby public aren't keen on Karen either.


Yes. The hatred for Karen on various social media is vitriolic.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 14, 2018)

S☼I said:


> The Great Grimsby public aren't keen on Karen either.



No more haddock and chips in Steels chippy for Karen!


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 14, 2018)

Why do people hate her? I know she and Kev have split up, is it because she secretly loves eating babies or something? 

Mr K thinks Charles has the look of a sex pest, maybe that's why voters aren't going for him.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 14, 2018)

spanglechick said:


> Yes. The hatred for Karen on various social media is vitriolic.


I haven't seen it - don't do that sort of social media - but I can imagine.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 14, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> Why do people hate her? I know she and Kev have split up, is it because she secretly loves eating babies or something?
> 
> Mr K thinks Charles has the look of a sex pest, maybe that's why voters aren't going for him.


She had an affair.  

But they never liked her anyway.  She is, variously - not good at choreography, has big feet, disrespects the show/judges by eating chicken legs and bananas, is vain and self-obsessed, was mean to Ola ... 

They used to hate Kevin too, but since the affair the guns are out for Karen alone.  

I hate it.  She’s very obviously much less happy this season - not her usual ebullient self.  She clearly doesn’t need an online kicking.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 14, 2018)

FFS, people are shite sometimes. Her eating the banana off the top of her Carmen Miranda hat is one of my favourite Strictly moments! And yes, her fire is a bit banked this year - no wonder


----------



## Ms T (Oct 14, 2018)

It’s mainly about Charles though? He loves himself a bit too much.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 15, 2018)

I need to come out in support of Tess’s jumpsuit. I thought she looked amazing (and I don’t like jumpsuits as a rule). 

Charles is 100% a cunt. Karen knows it too. 

I’m firmly team Dooley and Ranj.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 15, 2018)

Well that was a shock, but the right result.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2018)

It’s been the right result every week so far which is truly shocking!


----------



## stavros (Oct 15, 2018)

Glitter said:


> Charles is 100% a cunt.



Can you expand on why? He doesn't seem particularly exciting, though I haven't seen anything to justify what you say.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 16, 2018)

stavros said:


> Can you expand on why? He doesn't seem particularly exciting, though I haven't seen anything to justify what you say.



He’s horrible. He’s arrogant and seems quite nasty. I’ve met men like him before. Karen doesn’t seem to like him either.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2018)

Ms T said:


> It’s been the right result every week so far which is truly shocking!


Don't worry normal service will be resumed shortly


----------



## trashpony (Oct 16, 2018)

I know this thread is nothing to do with this but it's sad there's not a Bake Off thread this year. Channel 4 has killed GBBO


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2018)

trashpony said:


> I know this thread is nothing to do with this but it's sad there's not a Bake Off thread this year. Channel 4 has killed GBBO


There is a bake off thread The Great British Bake Off 2018


----------



## trashpony (Oct 16, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> There is a bake off thread The Great British Bake Off 2018


Oh bloody hell! I searched


----------



## Saffy (Oct 20, 2018)

I don't like that jumpsuit at all!


----------



## colacubes (Oct 20, 2018)

Alfonso Ribeiro


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2018)

Nice little kick from kfg


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 20, 2018)

Saffy said:


> I don't like that jumpsuit at all!



I said to Mr K, she's obviously fallen out with wardrobe again  Shocking crotch weirdness!


----------



## colacubes (Oct 20, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> I said to Mr K, she's obviously fallen out with wardrobe again  Shocking crotch weirdness!


I was just saying during the week that I thought they’d made up. But no


----------



## Saffy (Oct 20, 2018)

The boob area is shocking! 
It should be easy to make her look nice.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 20, 2018)

Also, Shirley and Claudia clearly didn't text each other before getting dressed this evening


----------



## colacubes (Oct 20, 2018)

<3 Dr Ranj


----------



## trashpony (Oct 20, 2018)

Graeme looks like Gary Numan with his eyeliner


----------



## colacubes (Oct 20, 2018)

He was fucking great. Go Oti


----------



## trashpony (Oct 20, 2018)

No one should wear a suit and tie of the same colour Alfonso


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 20, 2018)

I’m not a cricket expert, but I’m not sure anyone scores that many goals in it.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 20, 2018)

Oh here comes the ringer


----------



## colacubes (Oct 20, 2018)

I thought that was poor. Bad music for a rumba and looked really stilted to
me.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 20, 2018)

Oti


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 20, 2018)

colacubes said:


> I thought that was poor. Bad music for a rumba and looked really stilted to
> me.


I thought so too, and really quite bored of watching her.

Swanny is getting better, I think he's a bit of a dickhead, but quite enjoying watching him (Oti helps  <3 )


----------



## trashpony (Oct 20, 2018)

Oh the ringer ringed. Her transitions weren’t great. Overmarked


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 20, 2018)

trashpony said:


> Oh the ringer ringed. Her transitions weren’t great. Overmarked


Definitely. Bit plonky.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 20, 2018)

Was I watching a different dance  I thought it was dull.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 20, 2018)

Meh...I hate all the false happiness from Sean(n) and Katya.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 20, 2018)

He’s terrible at quickstep. Just awful


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 20, 2018)

Now a bit behind due to steak and chips intervention - Oti, phew wot a scorcher (as always)


----------



## Saffy (Oct 20, 2018)

Yes Stacey! I love how she throws herself at every dance.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 20, 2018)

Love Stacey. Love Kev


----------



## colacubes (Oct 20, 2018)

Yes Stace


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 20, 2018)

Feel slightly sick at the sight of flame-haired Diane in nauseating mint green. Just horrible.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 20, 2018)

trashpony said:


> He’s terrible at quickstep. Just awful



Yeah, that was gash.

Love Darcey's "you do get excited, don't you"  Miaow.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 20, 2018)

Stacey and Kev   Surely this must be his year, they're awesome.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 20, 2018)

OMG that was awesome!
Danny John Jules I mean.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 20, 2018)

Wow...Danny was awesome. 
I'm loving Alfonso as a judge.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 20, 2018)

Come on Danny!
Loved that.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 20, 2018)

I really like Vick usually but the cha cha is not her friend. Not awful, but lacking in hip action.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 20, 2018)

Wow. Loved that


----------



## colacubes (Oct 20, 2018)

BoatieBird said:


> Come on Danny!
> Loved that.



I’d be thrilled if my knees could do that at 58


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 20, 2018)

WOW DANNY


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 20, 2018)

colacubes said:


> I’d be thrilled if my knees could do that at 58



I'd be thrilled if they could do that now


----------



## colacubes (Oct 20, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> I'd be thrilled if they could do that now


Mate my right knee’s been fucked for a fortnight. I’ve only just graduated to walking down the stairs normally today   Apparently my body broke when I turned 41


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 20, 2018)

Well, I haven't been a fan of Charles particularly but that was pretty damn good.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 20, 2018)

I would like creepy comedian to go home this week.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 20, 2018)

Catching up now and I thought Lauren and AJ’s contemporary routine was rubbish!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 21, 2018)

Catching up here too

"Where's his clothes?" said the small one about AJ.

I little Alphonso!!


----------



## colacubes (Oct 21, 2018)

Lol Sean(n)


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 21, 2018)

Wtf is Paolma Faith wearing? It's sort of snow white meets barbie


----------



## colacubes (Oct 21, 2018)

Vick


----------



## colacubes (Oct 21, 2018)

Fucksake


----------



## Saffy (Oct 21, 2018)

Noooooooooo!
Poor Vick.


----------



## Looby (Oct 21, 2018)

Fucking hell. [emoji35]
Apparently Sean(n) was really unpopular with the other dancers before the Katya think and is being ghosted on their WhatsApp chat.


----------



## Looby (Oct 21, 2018)

Ouch, that singing was really really bad!


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 21, 2018)

Denied!


----------



## colacubes (Oct 21, 2018)

Everyone’s saying nice things about her in the end credits. I’d never heard of her before but really liked her  Fucking Sean(n)


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 21, 2018)

I think Seaann is still in because since Katya joined all the judges have complimented her choreography several times over the seasons.
Unless Seaann is Shirley’s godson like AJ.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 21, 2018)

Had a rushed catchup with a fair bit of fast forwarding. TEQUILA! Love Alfonso, wish we could keep him. Must rewatch his jive, best performance ever and thoroughly deserved his 40. Danny was awesome. Poor Vick I thought she was alright this week and i obviously wanted the arsehole to go. Also hated Lauren's dance.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 22, 2018)

I'm having a real problem warming to Danny which really surprises me. I just find him really cold and his dancing has no emotion for me. 

Sad to see Vick go as she seemed nice.  I quite liked Lauren's.  I'm finding Ashley and Fay quite dull, they are basically the same dancer.

Surely Sean(n) needs to go next week?


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Oct 22, 2018)

colacubes said:


> Alfonso Ribeiro


I hope he comes back


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Oct 22, 2018)

Danny's jive - wow!!!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 25, 2018)

Why have people (including, allegedly, the other dancers) taken against Seann? 

What is “creepy” about him?


----------



## Looby (Oct 25, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> Why have people (including, allegedly, the other dancers) taken against Seann?
> 
> What is “creepy” about him?


No idea if he’s creepy but people don’t seem to like him because it started before the kiss apparently. No idea why, I read a story. He seems quite arrogant. I’ve never liked him but as I said before, I’d started to warm to him on strictly. 

Post-kiss, if his ex’s statement is accurate, he told her she was paranoid and was quite abusive when she questioned his closeness to Katya and then went out on the lash with her on his girlfriend’s birthday. I think she also said he was quite controlling. 

I’m not going to judge someone too harshly on a drunken kiss but for the rest of it, fuck him.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 25, 2018)

Looby said:


> No idea if he’s creepy but people don’t seem to like him because it started before the kiss apparently. No idea why, I read a story. He seems quite arrogant. I’ve never liked him but as I said before, I’d started to warm to him on strictly.
> 
> Post-kiss, if his ex’s statement is accurate, he told her she was paranoid and was quite abusive when she questioned his closeness to Katya and then went out on the lash with her on his girlfriend’s birthday. I think she also said he was quite controlling.
> 
> I’m not going to judge someone too harshly on a drunken kiss but for the rest of it, fuck him.



I read that she had said that, although I had forgotten. I thought it should be taken with a pinch of salt. People say all kinds of vile things in arguments, and it sounds like they were arguing and that their relationship was on the rocks already. And he has denied it. 

There has been no suggestion that he and Katya did anything beyond a drunken snog. 

But, fair enough - I had forgotten about the girlfriend’s rant. I can understand how, if people believed it, they would dislike him.


----------



## Looby (Oct 25, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> I read that she had said that, although I had forgotten. I thought it should be taken with a pinch of salt. People say all kinds of vile things in arguments, and it sounds like they were arguing and that their relationship was on the rocks already. And he has denied it.
> 
> There has been no suggestion that he and Katya did anything beyond a drunken snog.
> 
> But, fair enough - I had forgotten about the girlfriend’s rant. I can understand how, if people believed it, they would dislike him.










This is her statement. It all sounds very familiar behaviour if you’ve had a controlling partner. There’s no reason not to believe her account but his denial is hardly surprising when he’s trying to win a competition and boost his career.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 25, 2018)

Looby said:


> This is her statement. It all sounds very familiar behaviour if you’ve had a controlling partner. There’s no reason not to believe her account but his denial is hardly surprising when he’s trying to win a competition and boost his career.


Yes - I had seen this before before, although I had forgotten about it. I don't think it is significant, not least because she was feeling bitter and hurt and they were at the end of their relationship. 

Of course he is going to deny it, although he has not done so in any detail. 

As I say, I can understand why some people dislike him. I am not judging him on that, though. 

it may be that we will never know. It may be that she will sell her story to one of the magazines and Seann's career will be destroyed. 

For now, I am judging him on his behaviour on Strictly. 

And I believe that his relationship with Katya is innocent. Whether or not that is true will probably come out at some point.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 26, 2018)

Guineveretoo I just get a creepy vibe from him, like he would be an angry, handsy wanker if you met him in a pub. And that was before any kissing scandal etc, no evidence for it, just bad vibes. Also he reminds me of Justin Lee Collins who definitely is a creepy wanker.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 27, 2018)

Catching up now....what was that thing they got Lauren to do? I thought it was awful.


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 27, 2018)

Oh dear god who the fuck is singing??? That's bad even for Dave Arch's crew


----------



## Looby (Oct 27, 2018)

My ears!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 27, 2018)

God that was beyond awful.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 27, 2018)

The singing was awful for that dance!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 27, 2018)

Yep - dreadful!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 27, 2018)

Darcy and Shirley both look amazing.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 27, 2018)

It makes you realise how good MJ was


----------



## colacubes (Oct 27, 2018)

That was an awful rendition 

How awesome did Oti look in that outfit <3 It was pretty entertaining but a bit ropey round the edges.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 27, 2018)

Who was that bloke with the ginger beard and the hat grinning at the camera?


----------



## colacubes (Oct 27, 2018)

Love Stacey. Love.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 27, 2018)

Loving the tangoed up Dr Who theme


----------



## trashpony (Oct 27, 2018)

That was really great


----------



## Looby (Oct 27, 2018)

That was so good! I have a serious crush on Stacey.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 27, 2018)

Her outfit is awesome as well.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 27, 2018)

Omg...I loved that. Love Stacey.

The ginger bloke is Leigh Francis from Celebrity Juice.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 27, 2018)

Oh


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 27, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Who was that bloke with the ginger beard and the hat grinning at the camera?


Leigh Francis (Keith Lemon)? I find him unsettlingly creepy. Can’t watch him.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 27, 2018)

The woman sitting next to him looked embarrassed.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 27, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> The woman sitting next to him looked embarrassed.


Don’t blame her.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 27, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Darcy and Shirley both look amazing.



Nice to see Shirley left her contacts out tonight!


----------



## colacubes (Oct 27, 2018)

Did Dr Ranj seem abit lacklustre?


----------



## starfish (Oct 27, 2018)

That was a belter.

Eta. Meant Staceys, just remembered we paused it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 27, 2018)

It wasn't good and I don't understand the costume at all.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 27, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> It wasn't good and I don't understand the costume at all.


Monsters Inc I think.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 27, 2018)

Oh!


----------



## Saffy (Oct 27, 2018)

I'm laughing at AJ preening his longer hair in the background.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 27, 2018)

Meh.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 27, 2018)

Yeah - hard though the old rumba. It rarely goes well.


----------



## starfish (Oct 27, 2018)

Dr as flat as Swanny.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 27, 2018)

Well Ashley was incredible. But yeah, whatever.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 27, 2018)

Nice charleston from Ashley!


----------



## Saffy (Oct 27, 2018)

Wow...they liked that. 

Meh.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 27, 2018)

I really like the doll styling but Sean(n) was really clumpy. Poor.

He looks quite fed up as well.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 27, 2018)

I thought the concept of Sean(n)’s dance was a bit near the knuckle given the accusations against him.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 27, 2018)

Loved Charles


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 27, 2018)

Yay! Go Charles! He was great last week as well.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 27, 2018)

I really liked Charles dance.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## colacubes (Oct 27, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> View attachment 150899



I though the same 

Fay was great. But again meh.


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 27, 2018)

Faye - bloody marvellous


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 27, 2018)

Sean(n) was poor but Katya’s performance was very good.

ETA: As a professional of course.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 27, 2018)

Faye was amazing.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 27, 2018)

Liked Joe a lot


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 27, 2018)

Lauren is singularly outclassed now.  Her and Ranj for the dance off?


----------



## colacubes (Oct 27, 2018)

spanglechick said:


> Lauren is singularly outclassed now.  Her and Ranj for the dance off?



I thought she was the best she has been. But yeah I reckon 2 of her, Ranj and Sean(n) for the dance off.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 27, 2018)

I've always found Lauren very dull to watch. Her and Sean(n) for the dance off I reckon. Dr Ranj had a bad week but I think the public will save him.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 28, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> Guineveretoo I just get a creepy vibe from him, like he would be an angry, handsy wanker if you met him in a pub. And that was before any kissing scandal etc, no evidence for it, just bad vibes. Also he reminds me of Justin Lee Collins who definitely is a creepy wanker.


I agree about Justin Lee Collins, but I had never thought that way about Seann Walsh.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 28, 2018)

I’m over Lauren now. I like her but she’s boring. 

I suspect Dr Ranj will last longer than he should but Sean(n) is on the way out.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 28, 2018)

Just caught up after being out last night. Loved Stacey (obvs), Joe, Ashley (hate that song but the routine was perfecto) and Faye.

Love Katya's choreography but Sean(n) can fuck off.

Love Karen as Magenta.

Lauren performed it the best she's done so far, but it didn't look like there was much actual paso going on.

Any two of Kate/Lauren/Sean(n)/Ranj in the dance off, I reckon.


----------



## stavros (Oct 28, 2018)

Is there any value in doing a Halloween special? I sort of get the film one, but Halloween is a much smaller pallet to draw from.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 28, 2018)

Lauren?!?!


----------



## colacubes (Oct 28, 2018)

LOL Sean(n)


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 28, 2018)

I thought it would be Dr Ranj.

Sean(n) deffo to go this week.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 28, 2018)

Bugger. Love Graeme for his enthusiasm. I hope those fuckers don’t put Sean(n) through instead .


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 28, 2018)

Ooh I like Darcy's jewelry.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 28, 2018)

OMG the singing! Like cat torture


----------



## Ms T (Oct 28, 2018)

I really hope Graham stays.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 28, 2018)

Um it's not looking good. Poor Graham. He really can't do this dance.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 28, 2018)

Sean(n)'s better IMO


----------



## Ms T (Oct 28, 2018)

Yay!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 28, 2018)

Off you fuck (n)


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 28, 2018)

Well what do I know


----------



## colacubes (Oct 28, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Sean(n)'s better IMO


I thought that in the dance off, but good  I love Graeme


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 28, 2018)

Sean(n)’s gone!
Who are we going to vilify now?


----------



## D'wards (Oct 28, 2018)

Bet he's quite relieved to be out of it


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 28, 2018)

Oooh awkward


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 28, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> Sean(n)’s gone!
> Who are we going to vilify now?


The singers.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 28, 2018)

God that was embarrassing. 
Laterz Sean(n)! 

This singing is shit.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 28, 2018)

Definitely a bit awks.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 28, 2018)

Ha!!! What?! If I've gotta be damned you know I wanna be damned dancing through the night with you?? Is someone taking the piss massively??


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 28, 2018)

Mr K is outraged to see Katya go. She is the most inventive choreographer. Sean(n) can die in a gutter though.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 28, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> Mr K is outraged to see Katya go. She is the most inventive choreographer. Sean(n) can die in a gutter though.



Well his tour was needlessly rescheduled at least.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 28, 2018)

stavros said:


> Is there any value in doing a Halloween special? I sort of get the film one, but Halloween is a much smaller pallet to draw from.


I think the viewers would miss it if they stopped doing it.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 28, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I think the viewers would miss it if they stopped doing it.



I agree, I think not only is it a part of Strictly tradition, it also gives the hair, makeup, costume and set designers a opportunity to show their talents too.


----------



## tommers (Oct 28, 2018)

stavros said:


> Is there any value in doing a Halloween special? I sort of get the film one, but Halloween is a much smaller pallet to draw from.




When would you ever hear Thriller otherwise?


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 28, 2018)

tommers said:


> When would you ever hear Thriller otherwise?



The singing chilled me to the bone!


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 28, 2018)

I don't normally like the Halloween one as I actively dislike most of the costumes and the general aesthetic which seems to overwhelmingly be 80s soft metal, but this one was less awful than some.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 29, 2018)

On the other side, I love the Halloween special as I love the costumes and the general aesthetic  It's movie week that can usually fuck off for me.


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 29, 2018)

My only issue with Halloween week is the repetition of a narrow group of songs, I wish they'd be a bit more inventive. Basically I want to see a tango to Bela Lugosi's Dead.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 29, 2018)

Or 1-800 Suicide by Gravediggaz


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 29, 2018)

I don’t mind hallowe’en- though it usually puts all of them off their stride.   


My bugbear is Blackpool, because they put in all the extra dancers - which is usually just for the sake of it, and they’re not properly rehearsed.


----------



## stavros (Oct 29, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> Or 1-800 Suicide by Gravediggaz



I was thinking _Natural Born Killaz_ or _Prayer to God_.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 3, 2018)

Yay! Home in time for Strictly! Although I missed the first dance...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 3, 2018)

I do like what they are doing with the different celebs reading the TCs each week. Forgive me if that's not new. I haven't seen it for a couple of years.


----------



## Saffy (Nov 3, 2018)

I have to wait till Arsenal finish to watch Strictly.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 3, 2018)

Saffy said:


> I have to wait till Arsenal finish to watch Strictly.


Oh god poor you. That's the one thing I don't miss about MrM not being around any more.


----------



## Saffy (Nov 3, 2018)

I don't mind it but not when it impacts on Strictly. 
Finished now.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 3, 2018)

Nice waltz from Graham there, it was obvious it meant a lot to him.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 3, 2018)

Yes very elegant


----------



## colacubes (Nov 3, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Yay! Home in time for Strictly! Although I missed the first dance...



You broke out  

I’m in Spain and my VPN’s not working so will have to live vicariously through this thread.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 3, 2018)

colacubes said:


> You broke out
> 
> I’m in Spain and my VPN’s not working so will have to live vicariously through this thread.


Yes! They said I could stay but it's gone down so much I said I really wanted to go. Sent home with a small pharmacy and an appointment for tomorrow for review.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 3, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Yes very elegant



Of course being emotional like that means he couldn’t play for Yorkshire.
He’d be okay at Lancashire though!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 3, 2018)

Yeah Kate....good but not on fire somehow


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 3, 2018)

Kate's tango bit of a curate's egg.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2018)

I thought Kate did look a but turgid and didn't find the dance very dramatic. Shame because I really like her. She's kind of what I'd like to be when I grow up (she's younger than me )


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 3, 2018)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I thought Kate did look a but turgid and didn't find the dance very dramatic. Shame because I really like her. She's kind of what I'd like to be when I grow up (she's younger than me )


Yeh but she had fucked a muscle


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2018)

Dr. Ranj is the small one (and quite a few of his friend's) favourite. The CBeebies effect


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 3, 2018)

Kate’s Tango seemed ponderous and detached.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh but she had fucked a muscle


That's true. I am going to vote for her anyway because I like her!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2018)

Awww George RIP


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 3, 2018)

Hmmm....can't really do that can he? I felt it was all a bit "now we do this sequence"   "now we do this sequence"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2018)

I liked Stacey and Kevin very much!


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 3, 2018)

Stacey and Kev very good.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 3, 2018)

Yay Stacey and Kev! Great stuff


----------



## Saffy (Nov 3, 2018)

Oh that was beautiful. I love Stacey and Kevin.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2018)

Danny was good! Oh. I didn't spot any mistakes


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 3, 2018)

Looks like DJJ is making a few mistakes!


----------



## Looby (Nov 3, 2018)

Stacey and Kevin were brilliant. There’s something about her that is just so natural and easy when she dances and it’s lovely to watch.


----------



## Saffy (Nov 3, 2018)

She's just lovely too. I love how she says people look nice on the show.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 3, 2018)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Danny was good! Oh. I didn't spot any mistakes


I'm not even a dancer and I could see them!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I'm not even a dancer and I could see them!


I was just watching going "Oh this is nice, I like how he swings his legs". I am _so _unobservant


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 3, 2018)

Lovely but I have no idea what Ashley was doing as I couldn't take my eyes off Pasha. He's a lovely dancer.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 3, 2018)

Excellent post-punk Tango from Faye and Giovanni.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 3, 2018)

Good stuff!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 3, 2018)

I know people don't care for Charles but I think he's great at the dancing.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 3, 2018)

Luke warm scores though...shame!


----------



## Saffy (Nov 3, 2018)

Oh god the singing.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 3, 2018)

Paso face ON!!!


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 3, 2018)

Joe, paso, no.


----------



## Saffy (Nov 3, 2018)

He's doing so well considering he's a complete beginner.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 3, 2018)

Awkward knee slide and weird hands but pretty good apart from that.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 3, 2018)

For me, Danny and Ranj were the least good. They are all good now so this is where it starts to get harder.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 3, 2018)

Saffy said:


> He's doing so well considering he's a complete beginner.


I like Joe and how expressive his wiry little body is. But he looked like an idiot doing the paso.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 3, 2018)

Joe always reminds me of Simon in The Inbetweeners.


----------



## Saffy (Nov 3, 2018)

Yeah he didn't suit it at all but I like how he throws himself at it.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 3, 2018)

Just finished catching up after interrupted by children's bedtimes.

Stacey, ohhhhh  SURELY this must be Kev's year?

Kate had the attitude but her feet were flexed the entire time which made it look all wrong.

Lauren was excellent! She really surprised me. Good job Lauren.

Ashley excellent as always. Ringer or what, but she's fabulous to watch.

Faye I thought was overmarked. Great eye make up though.

Ranj gets points just for dancing to Freedom <wipes away tears>

Danny, such a shame there were so many mistakes - even I saw them and I don't usually. But still fabulously danced, he is so stylish. 

Charles very pleasant.

I like Joe, and he's a surprisingly great dancer, but he looked like he was on the vinegar strokes all the way through that.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 4, 2018)

I'm slightly embarrassed to admit that until SCD I thought Stacey Dooley Investigates was a sitcom - I didn't think she was a real person 

She is very good and clearly is a very determined woman! 

Thought Charles was v undermarked and Joe over. And  about him looking like he was on the vinegar strokes - perfect description


----------



## stavros (Nov 4, 2018)

trashpony said:


> I'm slightly embarrassed to admit that until SCD I thought Stacey Dooley Investigates was a sitcom - I didn't think she was a real person



Until I had seen some of her stuff, I may have mistaken her for Tracy Beaker.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 4, 2018)

stavros said:


> Until I had seen some of her stuff, I may have mistaken her for Tracy Beaker.


Tracy Beaker’s already done Strictly


----------



## Poot (Nov 4, 2018)

I love Stacey. I loved her documentaries. Honestly trashpony I think you'd like them - she is a real champion of women and isn't afraid to go into some absolutely hellish places to ask questions. But yes, the title does make it sound a bit Philomena Cunk!


----------



## marshall (Nov 4, 2018)

Yh, Stacey seems really sound, big fan of her documentaries too, as are my daughters, they're relevant, and she doesn't mind getting stuck in. Stacey for the win, has to be, non-dancing background, great attitude.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 4, 2018)

loved Stacey, love Danny but it didn't seem quite right and then the judges thought it was shit technically and then it made sense, thought Lauren and Joe were better than usual. totally lost interest in the ringers (Ashley and Faye).


----------



## Saffy (Nov 4, 2018)

I love Stacey too. I follow her on instagram.

Omg Oti looks gorgeous in that yellow dress.

And finally some decent singers!


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 4, 2018)

Ooo music from Jeff Glynne!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 4, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> Ooo music from Jeff Glynne!


Jess Lynne.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 4, 2018)

Yeah Sapphireblue I agree about Ashley and Faye. They are good but of course they are good - they are professional dancers so there's no real journey for them. It's just not the same as watching someone who has never danced before getting better and better each week. Even Danny is on thin ice on that score and there is something a little bit unlikeable about him.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 4, 2018)

It’s a common mistake for the elderly


----------



## Looby (Nov 4, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Yeah Sapphireblue I agree about Ashley and Faye. They are good but of course they are good - they are professional dancers so there's no real journey for them. It's just not the same as watching someone who has never danced before getting better and better each week. Even Danny is on thin ice on that score and there is something a little bit unlikeable about him.



I quite like him but he said some stuff this week about the difference between entertainers and ‘celebs’ and whilst some of it was true it’s made him sound like a bit of a prick. 

Strictly star Danny John-Jules slams other dancers as 'insult' to showbiz | Metro News


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 4, 2018)

Looby said:


> I quite like him but he said some stuff this week about the difference between entertainers and ‘celebs’ and whilst some of it was true it’s made him sound like a bit of a prick.
> 
> Strictly star Danny John-Jules slams other dancers as 'insult' to showbiz | Metro News


Hmmm..."I have not been out with one member of the cast"
Perhaps that says something about him!!


----------



## Looby (Nov 4, 2018)

Ashley doing contemporary is a bit of a swizz, they should have chosen something else as that’s her actual job! There’s no pretending she’s had no training in that.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 4, 2018)

Ooh I do like Darcy's pink trouser number!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 4, 2018)

Yes Ranj! Much much better.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 4, 2018)

Charles is good too....oh what to do!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 4, 2018)

Right decision at the end of the day.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 4, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Charles is good too....oh what to do!


Switch over to great canal journeys


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 4, 2018)

trashpony said:


> I'm slightly embarrassed to admit that until SCD I thought Stacey Dooley Investigates was a sitcom - I didn't think she was a real person



I thought it was an old fashioned fictional detective show!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 4, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> I thought it was an old fashioned fictional detective show!


Like Midsomer Murders?
That's really tickled me


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 4, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Like Midsomer Murders?
> Thay's really tickled me


Yes!

Or that one with a middle aged woman as the investigator - what was that called? 

I realise this is bizarre, but I have always just switched straight over when I see it advertised!


----------



## colacubes (Nov 4, 2018)

I loved Ranj  

Loved the group dance. The singers were awesome


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 4, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> Yes!
> 
> Or that one with a middle aged woman as the investigator - what was that called?
> 
> I realise this is bizarre, but I have always just switched straight over when I see it advertised!


Vera?

Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries?


----------



## Humberto (Nov 4, 2018)

Hetty Wainthropp?


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 4, 2018)

Oh i forgot to say  whoever was trying to sing Faith should be sacked! That is a piss easy song in terms of vocal range. It's no thriller (genuinely hard) Honestly  Shockingly poor


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 4, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> Yes!





Mrs Miggins said:


> Vera?
> 
> Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries?


No, the really old fashioned one with a patronising woman who solved ridiculous murders that happened in sleepy villages  

Mrs Marple?  _(I just googled - Miss Marple was the Agatha Christie one, but isn't there another one with a patronising woman in it as well?) _


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 4, 2018)

Humberto said:


> Hetty Wainthropp?


That was it!


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 4, 2018)

colacubes said:


> I loved Ranj
> 
> Loved the group dance. The singers were awesome



Me too, gutted to wave goodbye to Ranj when Kate spadefoot Silverton lives to dance another day.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 4, 2018)

I gave two of my votes to Ranj, and am disappointed that he has gone. I thought he was great.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 5, 2018)

I don't think I've ever watched Hetty Wainthropp and I'm an absolute whore for murder mystery TV. I even like Rosemary & Thyme


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 5, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> I gave two of my votes to Ranj, and am disappointed that he has gone. I thought he was great.


He's clearly a very lovely man but Charles is the better dancer. I would have sent Lauren home before Ranj but the GBP have other ideas.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 5, 2018)

I'm glad I'm not the only person who thought that Stacey Dooley was fictional  

I quite like Lauren now - she's getting much better but I think I'm team Stacey. I might even watch her investigation programme!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 5, 2018)

Spadefoot Silverton could also be a fictional detective 

More of a 1940s noir detective then a Hetty Wainthropp though.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 5, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> He's clearly a very lovely man but Charles is the better dancer. I would have sent Lauren home before Ranj but the GBP have other ideas.


I agree that Charles is a better dancer, so I’m not surprised he won the dance off, but I’m disappointed that the GBP didn’t vote for Ranj in sufficient numbers to keep him in for a bit longer. If only small children could vote.


----------



## stavros (Nov 5, 2018)

Bruno's dance-off vote is almost meaningless. If Craig and Darcey differ, whichever way he votes will be rendered as nothing once Shirley votes. If the first two are the same, only if Shirley differs from him does he really have any say.

Note that the same would be the case with Craig or Darcey if they voted third.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 7, 2018)

stavros said:


> Bruno's dance-off vote is almost meaningless. If Craig and Darcey differ, whichever way he votes will be rendered as nothing once Shirley votes. If the first two are the same, only if Shirley differs from him does he really have any say.
> 
> Note that the same would be the case with Craig or Darcey if they voted third.


I was wondering why they don't get Shirley to vote first. It would seem much more meaningful then, somehow. Or, change the order weekly.

I dislike the question Tess puts most weeks to Shirley - "although it makes no difference, how would you have voted?"


----------



## stavros (Nov 7, 2018)

In the clamour to get rid of Bruce, I, for one, certainly missed how stunningly bland Tess is with her delivery.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 7, 2018)

stavros said:


> In the clamour to get rid of Bruce, I, for one, certainly missed how stunningly bland Tess is with her delivery.


Tess could be replaced by a dummy and no one would notice or care


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 8, 2018)

is it possible to watch an episode of strictly and not comment at least once to yourself 'oh shut up Tess' ?


----------



## Me76 (Nov 8, 2018)

Darcy's annoying me more and more this series.  She said pacifically instead of specifically twice a couple of weeks ago


----------



## belboid (Nov 8, 2018)

Sapphireblue said:


> is it possible to watch an episode of strictly and not comment at least once to yourself 'oh shut up Tess' ?


Keep the sound off between dances


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 8, 2018)

belboid said:


> Keep the sound off between dances



i do often fast-forward, but sometimes i want to hear the celeb or craig speak and she just can't shut the fuck up with her inane 'well we all loved it didn't we' bollocks.
it is less annoying than Bruce because the delivery of the crap is quicker but i didn't think she'd be given the exact same shit to say and actually do that.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 8, 2018)

Yes, every week me and Mrs s are shouting shut up Daly?
(See what I did there?)


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> Yes, every week me and Mrs s are shouting shut up Daly?
> (See what I did there?)


every time i see someone say that i look again to see if something clever's been done, but it never has


----------



## Poot (Nov 8, 2018)

Me76 said:


> Darcy's annoying me more and more this series.  She said pacifically instead of specifically twice a couple of weeks ago


She says oh my goodness all the time, too. Now I've mentioned it you will be very aware of it. You're welcome.


----------



## belboid (Nov 8, 2018)

Poot said:


> She says oh my goodness all the time, too. Now I've mentioned it you will be very aware of it. You're welcome.


At least she has stopped saying 'Ya' all the bloody time. God that was infuriating.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 8, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> every time i see someone say that i look again to see if something clever's been done, but it never has



Creature of habit?
I’ll get my coat!


----------



## Ms T (Nov 9, 2018)

According to the Mail Online (I know), Danny has been nasty to lovely Amy.  I can’t warm to him and am beginning to think he’s a bit of a shit. OTOH, Susan Calman had nothing but nice things to say about Amy on ITT the other week.


----------



## belboid (Nov 9, 2018)

Ms T said:


> According to the Mail Online (I know)


it's okay, it's in the Mirror too

Awkward kiss comment that 'sparked Danny John-Jules and Amy's Strictly bust-up'


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 9, 2018)

belboid said:


> it's okay, it's in the Mirror too
> 
> Awkward kiss comment that 'sparked Danny John-Jules and Amy's Strictly bust-up'


Are we to conclude that he's being a bit of a shit during training?


----------



## belboid (Nov 9, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Are we to conclude that he's being a bit of a shit during training?


i think that is a most reasonable assumption


----------



## spellbinder (Nov 9, 2018)

He was heard shouting "I'm the star, not you" to her.

The only star thing about him is he's a self absorbed jumped up fucker.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 9, 2018)

Michael Bolton looks like he’s accidentally mainlined some plaster of Paris and it’s starting to set.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 10, 2018)

Oh I am v disappointed in DJJ  

just realised what Joe reminds me of - my terrapin!


----------



## colacubes (Nov 10, 2018)

Better from Kate.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 10, 2018)

colacubes said:


> Better from Kate.


Yes! What a relief


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 10, 2018)

Kate surprised me with that.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 10, 2018)

trashpony said:


> Yes! What a relief


Spose. I find her kind of dull on the whole so not really bothered either way


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 10, 2018)

Surprised tess opted for a red poppy on a red dress


----------



## colacubes (Nov 10, 2018)

Danny looks very slightly late on a lot of steps. Crowd pleaser but reckon the judges won’t be that impressed...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 10, 2018)

There's something funny about it. Like it's all so very deliberate, joyless and try-hard.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 10, 2018)

colacubes said:


> Danny looks very slightly late on a lot of steps. Crowd pleaser but reckon the judges won’t be that impressed...


They aren't


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 10, 2018)

colacubes said:


> Danny looks very slightly late on a lot of steps. Crowd pleaser but reckon the judges won’t be that impressed...



Yeah, I wasn't feeling it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 10, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> There's something funny about it. Like it's all so very deliberate, joyless and try-hard.


Saw that towards the end when his smile slipped


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 10, 2018)

Danny's mum is a laugh a minute?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 10, 2018)

Crikey his mum looks fierce!


----------



## colacubes (Nov 10, 2018)

Ringer alert. Good timing as I need to take my dinner out of the oven


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 10, 2018)

Meh


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 10, 2018)

Quite accomplished but would be disappointed if otherwise


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 10, 2018)

Steady on Shirley!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 10, 2018)

A 9 from Craig and 3 10s my prediction


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 10, 2018)

There you go


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 10, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> Steady on Shirley!


I found that a bit forced and theatrical.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 10, 2018)

They nearly kissed there at the end! He swiftly turned his head 

Idont jniw why I said ‘what a relief’ about Kate. I don’t give a toss about her


----------



## colacubes (Nov 10, 2018)

Graeme and Oti were great. Although I have to admit to being distracted by Oti’s arse


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 10, 2018)

Graeme   fantastically entertaining.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 10, 2018)

colacubes said:


> Graeme and Oti were great. Although I have to admit to being distracted by Oti’s arse



Oh yes


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 10, 2018)

Yep!!! Difficult to take your eyes off Oti.


----------



## Looby (Nov 10, 2018)

Oti is amazing and I love Graeme!


----------



## colacubes (Nov 10, 2018)

Sneaking in a tenuous rememberance theme there


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 10, 2018)

That jive looked pretty good to me


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 10, 2018)

The fuck is Shirley on about?


----------



## trashpony (Nov 10, 2018)

God Oti <swoon>


----------



## colacubes (Nov 10, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> That jive looked pretty good to me



Yeah me too but didn’t quite feel like a 40 somehow. But meh. Her and Ashley are boring me. They’re not going to improve much.


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 10, 2018)

I did enjoy the jive more though....


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 10, 2018)

colacubes said:


> Yeah me too but didn’t quite feel like a 40 somehow. But meh. Her and Ashley are boring me. They’re not going to improve much.


Yeah - I agree.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 10, 2018)

Right. Pausing to watch something else not repeated. Will catch last 4 later


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 10, 2018)

Aw Stacey & Kev


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 10, 2018)

colacubes said:


> Yeah me too but didn’t quite feel like a 40 somehow. But meh. Her and Ashley are boring me. They’re not going to improve much.



I'm a bit hungover and these two definitely left me cold.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 10, 2018)

Lovely Stacey and Kev


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 10, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Aw Stacey & Kev



It was a bit lovely wasn't it...


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 10, 2018)

I can't stop thinking of Joe as a terrapin now trashpony 

Not sure I could go on Strictly if it meant Tess clutching my hand in her death grip after every dance.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 10, 2018)

Best yet from Lauren


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 10, 2018)

I'm liking both the waltzes today. Lauren and AJ were a bit lovely too


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 10, 2018)

Aargh Tess stop going on about everyone's little face


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 10, 2018)

Nice one Charles!


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 10, 2018)

Great routine!


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 10, 2018)

Yes, I'm not a big Charleston fan but I liked that (because it was another hip hop dance).


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 10, 2018)

DJJ to go
Or Kate


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 10, 2018)

I'm not going to say that to his mum though


----------



## trashpony (Nov 10, 2018)

I voted for Charles, Stacey and Lauren. I loved Lauren this week - she really seems to be getting into it and she danced beautifully. 

I thought the Terrapin was way overmarked - he was really wooden. Charles was great!


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 10, 2018)

I voted Charles, Stacey and Graeme (but told the 7yo I voted for AJ ).


----------



## Saffy (Nov 10, 2018)

I'm over Faye and Ashley. 
Gone off DJJ.
Stacey to win!


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 10, 2018)

trashpony said:


> I voted for Charles, Stacey and Lauren. I loved Lauren this week - she really seems to be getting into it and she danced beautifully.
> 
> I thought the Terrapin was way overmarked - he was really wooden. Charles was great!



This is how we voted. Kid voted for Lauren and Stacey and I got a say now Ranj has gone.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 10, 2018)

Just caught up with last 4.

Loved Stacey & Kev as always <3

Joe is so unbelievably cute. He’s really trying and properly having a go 

Lauren won me round this week. Was lovely and seems like she’s finally opening up emotionally. She’s been technically ok but something connected this week.

Charles would have got extra points for the Charleston remix of No Diggity from me anyway, but it was the nuts 

DJJ and Kate in trouble this week I reckon.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 10, 2018)

Should have added that I thought the choice of song for Joe was absolute dogshit and didn’t help him much.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 10, 2018)

The joe thing is interesting because he’s nailed on for the final due to the sheer numbers and type of his fanbase.  

I’ve got to confess I started crying when they said ashley’s Dad had died, and didn’t stop until the next number. No longer care she’s a ringer: she lost her dad and I’ll fight on her side.  Stupid, innit.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 11, 2018)

spanglechick said:


> The joe thing is interesting because he’s nailed on for the final due to the sheer numbers and type of his fanbase.
> 
> I’ve got to confess I started crying when they said ashley’s Dad had died, and didn’t stop until the next number. No longer care she’s a ringer: she lost her dad and I’ll fight on her side.  Stupid, innit.


Ok I feel bad now  I didn’t bother watching her and went out to the kitchen to sort my dinner when she was on cos meh. But I will give it a watch later!


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 11, 2018)

Kate’s quickstep wasn’t super fast but to my eyes (watching the feet) she pretty much nailed it.

Danny’s dance was a bit odd. I don’t know if I’m influenced by the back story of him being an arse but it felt technically correct but lifeless, there was no flow or joy. And I wrote that before the judges’ comments ha! I’m a genius dance expert now. 

I quite liked Ashley’s contemptowaft actually. It obviously couldn’t have been done by a non-ringer, but the choreography was great.

Oti’s arse in those shorts, my god. Choreography and concept was genius or awful, I’m not sure. Graeme was reasonably good.

I liked Faye’s jive but was distracted by the constant flashing.

Stacey’s waltz was beautiful. It means so much more when it’s clearly not piss easy for the celeb to do something like that.

Joe’s dance had some good bits but fuck it was slow. It felt like they should have been dancing with two beats to every beat in the song.

I actually liked Charles this week. Firstly no diggity is a TUNE, then great choreography and at least he’s obviously enjoying himself. Both ringers are just trying so hard to not slip up I really don’t want them to win.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 11, 2018)

Oops! In my defence, I didn't know either. 
James Jordan insults Danny John-Jules' elderly mum who suffers from Alzheimer's


----------



## Poot (Nov 11, 2018)

Stacey looks quite a lot like Cilla. Just me?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 11, 2018)

Poot said:


> Stacey looks quite a lot like Cilla. Just me?


Yep


----------



## Poot (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## colacubes (Nov 11, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Oops! In my defence, I didn't know either.
> James Jordan insults Danny John-Jules' elderly mum who suffers from Alzheimer's


James Jordan’s a wanker tbf.

Graeme  He’s going to have to pull it out of the bag in the dance off. His time is nearly up but would be a shame not to see him in Blackpool.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 11, 2018)

The Bocellis are the best turn I’ve seen on here so far this season.


----------



## Looby (Nov 11, 2018)

Oh bollocks. [emoji20]


----------



## colacubes (Nov 11, 2018)

Crikey. This is going to be a tough dance off. If DJJ pulls it out of the bag he’s through I reckon.


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 11, 2018)

I find Graeme much more entertaining that DJJ, though I suspect the latter might be saved on the basis of technique.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 11, 2018)

Plumdaff said:


> I find Graeme much more entertaining that DJJ, though I suspect the latter might be saved on the basis of technique.



Yep.


----------



## Looby (Nov 11, 2018)

I think lovely Graeme is out. [emoji20]


----------



## Looby (Nov 11, 2018)

Oooooooh


----------



## colacubes (Nov 11, 2018)

Yes Shirley


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 11, 2018)

Yay!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 11, 2018)

Wow! Controv!

I’m pleased though.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 11, 2018)

Looby said:


> I think lovely Graeme is out. [emoji20]


Turn that frown upside down


----------



## Looby (Nov 11, 2018)

Fuck yeah! Tenuous reasons but right result. [emoji106]


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 11, 2018)

Ni Swann.


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 11, 2018)

I'm pleased with that even though I'm not that convinced by the _finished performance_ justifications


----------



## trashpony (Nov 11, 2018)

I’ll miss Amy


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 11, 2018)

DJJ looked in that dance as though he had given up, or was tired. 

I have zero interest in Graeme but glad Oti is still with us.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 11, 2018)

Although I’ve now got ‘Follow the Leader’ as an ear worm. Which is suboptimal.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 11, 2018)

So 8 left. Who do we think for the final? My current thinking is Ashley, Faye, Stacey and Joe with either Stacey or Joe to win.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 11, 2018)

colacubes said:


> Although I’ve now got ‘Follow the Leader’ as an ear worm. Which is suboptimal.


----------



## Poot (Nov 11, 2018)

Glad about that result. There was something heartbreaking about Graeme looking sad while wearing a neon sweatband and legwarmers.


----------



## Looby (Nov 11, 2018)

Poot said:


> Glad about that result. There was something heartbreaking about Graeme looking sad while wearing a neon sweatband and legwarmers.


[emoji1]


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 11, 2018)

colacubes said:


> So 8 left. Who do we think for the final? My current thinking is Ashley, Faye, Stacey and Joe with either Stacey or Joe to win.



Deffo Stacey and Joe in the final, with either Faye or Ashley


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 11, 2018)

Looby said:


> Fuck yeah! Tenuous reasons but right result. [emoji106]



I thought it was fair enough. DJJ did make mistakes in the dance off, and did lack the performance value. Also, Oti in shorts!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 11, 2018)

I see bullying allegations about auld danny in the media


----------



## Looby (Nov 11, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> I thought it was fair enough. DJJ did make mistakes in the dance off, and did lack the performance value. Also, Oti in shorts!


Amazing!


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 11, 2018)

I can't help wondering if the judges were deliberately saving Amy from Danny there. Cos they could have been justified picking either couple to go based on that dance really. Lots of awkward speeches trying to make it clear they definitely didn't hate each other. Protesting too much?


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 11, 2018)

colacubes said:


> So 8 left. Who do we think for the final? My current thinking is Ashley, Faye, Stacey and Joe with either Stacey or Joe to win.


I reckon the same final four, but joe will be bottom scorer, so his fans will really have to save him.   I reckon Stacey or Ashley to win.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 11, 2018)

And DJJ did make a big mistake of n the dance off - kinda wondered if it was deliberate.


----------



## girasol (Nov 11, 2018)

I don't watch it, but for the fans out there, a few of the remaining contestants were at Dance Attic cafe this afternoon.  I had to image google to check who was who  Anton, Kate Silverton, Charles Venn and then I got distracted...


----------



## trashpony (Nov 11, 2018)

Did Kate Silverton say her husband is a marine?!


----------



## colacubes (Nov 11, 2018)

trashpony said:


> Did Kate Silverton say her husband is a marine?!



Yes, but no longer serving from what I read.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 11, 2018)

Thats what I read. Also, her shoes are custom made on the show as she's a size 9.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 11, 2018)

Blimey - that's HUGE! 

I had a boyfriend when I was young who had size 11 feet and we called him the L-shaped Man


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 11, 2018)

She's 5'10". But still . Know what I will be looking at next Saturday.


----------



## Looby (Nov 12, 2018)

DJJ has chosen not to appear on It Takes Two tonight. Hmmm


----------



## colacubes (Nov 12, 2018)

Looby said:


> DJJ has chosen not to appear on It Takes Two tonight. Hmmm


Ooh what did Zoe say? I missed the 1st 10 minutes.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 12, 2018)

I missed it last night but am glad DJJ is gone. It felt very much like the end of the road for him. I feel a bit sad that The Cat has ended up coming across poorly. I wanted to like him.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 12, 2018)

Joe The Terrapin to go next. Or Kate.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 12, 2018)

Stacey to win.
Or possibly Charles.


----------



## Looby (Nov 12, 2018)

colacubes said:


> Ooh what did Zoe say? I missed the 1st 10 minutes.


Not a lot really, just that he had chosen not to take part. She interviewed Amy who was very sweet and had a few tears. She talked about Danny’s professionalism and how hard he worked but not about any problems. It was clearly quite difficult for her though.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 12, 2018)

Looby said:


> Not a lot really, just that he had chosen not to take part. She interviewed Amy who was very sweet and had a few tears. She talked about Danny’s professionalism and how hard he worked but not about any problems. It was clearly quite difficult for her though.


Bless her


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2018)

One year someone’s going to answer Gethen truthfully:

“So what do you think of Blackpool?”

“A bit underwhelmed, to be honest. It’s all a bit run down and tacky”.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 17, 2018)

Gloria Estefan's been no stranger to the plastic surgeoons has she?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 17, 2018)

Hmmm...dunno....Graeme Swann has just shown me how very hard it is to make that kind of dancing look really good.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 17, 2018)

Watching a bit behind.. 

Stacey, wowzers as always 

Lauren also not quite getting the right foot shape in that Argentine.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 17, 2018)

Ooh I liked Faye!


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 17, 2018)

Quality paso from Faye!


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 17, 2018)

Is it just me and you tonight Miggsy


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 17, 2018)

Looks like it


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 17, 2018)

Flippin' heck, Faye


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 17, 2018)

May Kasahara  and Mrs Miggins  - me too


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 17, 2018)

Everyone else is off having a life


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 17, 2018)

Yay!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 17, 2018)

Oh no Kate's dress is too tight at the back


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> Is it just me and you tonight Miggsy


Me too


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 17, 2018)

This is awful


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 17, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> Everyone else is off having a life


What's one of them .


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 17, 2018)

I'm here but I haven't had anything to say. It's all OK so far. Faye was good. 

I'm supposed to be going out and having a life later but I may not last that long...


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 17, 2018)

Faye best tonight so far!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 17, 2018)

Not bad from Charles! 
I thought he looked as good as the pros at the start so was glad when Bruno made the same comment.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 17, 2018)

Shirley said she felt as though she was in Brazil. I hope she doesn’t get mugged on the way to the airport!


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 17, 2018)

Charles is going to be hard to follow...


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 17, 2018)

Lol at Craig's open perving over Charles and the male dancers. Brilliant dance


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 17, 2018)

Christ, Tess is talking to granny Phyllis like she's a child. She needs a good slap for that.


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 17, 2018)

Charles was absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 17, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> Lol at Craig's open perving over Charles and the male dancers. Brilliant dance


All four of them were moist tbf.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 17, 2018)

Nice one well mannered Joe.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> Nice one well mannered Joe.


If only all YouTube stars were so nice and well mannered


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 17, 2018)

Yeah see Joe danced that beautifully but it was a dull routine in comparison.


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 17, 2018)

RubyToogood said:


> Yeah see Joe danced that beautifully but it was a dull routine in comparison.



Yes, it wasn't my cup of tea but I can see it would be catnip for the Nan demographic, which is what he would have wanted to do.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 17, 2018)

That was great from Joe! That's the first time I've enjoyed watching him. He looks good in the tailcoat and old timey trousers.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 17, 2018)

I must be in the Nan Demographic


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I must be in the Nan Demographic


Yeh bet you're having a curry while you're watching


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 17, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh bet you're having a curry while you're watching


No I've had me tea already!


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 17, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I must be in the Nan Demographic



I squirmed when I saw your post below mine  I didn't mean the Nan gang exclusively would enjoy it /frantically digs


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 17, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I must be in the Nan Demographic



Haha yeah, I was just coming on to say how much I loved it


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 17, 2018)

It's a tough field tonight eh.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 17, 2018)

Plumdaff said:


> I squirmed when I saw your post below mine  I didn't mean the Nan gang exclusively would enjoy it /frantically digs


No worries mate


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> No I've had me tea already!


Kippers


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 17, 2018)

I kind of know, objectively, that Ashley was great, but she leaves me a bit cold. First 40 possibly though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2018)

That's a 40 then


----------



## tommers (Nov 17, 2018)

Ring a ding ding.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 17, 2018)

Oooh table cloths!!


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 17, 2018)

Lamb shish.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 17, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> That's a 40 then


Has to be really. I'll be surprised if it's not.
Still don't want her to win though.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 17, 2018)

Maybe Lauren's time will finally be up this week?


----------



## trashpony (Nov 17, 2018)

I’ve been watching. Voted. Charles, Graeme and Lauren


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 17, 2018)

I voted Stacey, Faye and Charles.


----------



## Saffy (Nov 17, 2018)

I'm way behind and watching on catch up. 

Loved Stacey.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 17, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> If only all YouTube stars were so nice and well mannered



I thought it was a nice gesture from Joe, going around thanking all the professional dancers who helped his performance.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 18, 2018)

I see Claudia and Tess came as quality street this week.

Stacey was fucking awesome! Pretty good hips and so confident in all those lifts even if she did splat a bit on landing.

 Am I in an alternative universe? Graeme was ad-or-a-ble. Ok, a lot of the dance was just walking with style but he nailed it.

Craig has done his transition from holding back some of the criticism to full disclosure. He had a point, Graeme was a good chorus member not a lead character.

Kate’s dress was so unflattering, particularly at the back where you could tell the difference between the tight bit to hold the dress up and the rest above. Dance was a bit dull.

Charles was pretty good. Always a risk to dance alongside real dancers doing the same moves though, they definitely were better at the whole undulation thing, although they were that skinny muscly type so a different body shape.

Anyone else sick of Bruno now? I quite hope they replace him with Alfonso, there was a definite whiff of possibility there when he was standing in for him.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 18, 2018)

Sapphireblue said:


> I quite hope they replace him with Alfonso


Oh please no.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 18, 2018)

Sapphireblue said:


> I see Claudia and Tess came as quality street this week.



I can't stand Bruno. I found myself shouting 'just stay sat ya prick' last night. 
Another vote for alfonso.


----------



## hendo (Nov 18, 2018)

Thought Lauren was undermarked a bit, but I think it's her and Kate in the dance off tonight/yesterday


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 18, 2018)

I can't make up my mind about Bruno. Sometimes I think oh FFS stop it but other times I like his enthusiasm.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I can't make up my mind about Bruno. Sometimes I think oh FFS stop it but other times I like his enthusiasm.


I notice he makes Shirley cower


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2018)

hendo said:


> Thought Lauren was undermarked a bit, but I think it's her and Kate in the dance off tonight/yesterday


Not too harsh


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> I can't stand Bruno. I found myself shouting 'just stay sat ya prick' last night.
> Another vote for alfonso.


I'm a great fan of Bruno, it'd be nice to have him round for dinner. Wouldn't use best plates or glasses, mind


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> I thought it was a nice gesture from Joe, going around thanking all the professional dancers who helped his performance.


Did anyone else do that?


----------



## colacubes (Nov 18, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Did anyone else do that?



I’m pretty sure Stacey did. Didn’t notice anyone else but I wasn’t paying massive attention to it tbf.


----------



## Saffy (Nov 18, 2018)

Yeah Stacey did I think.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 18, 2018)

Yes Stacey with slightly less percipience. What struck me was Joe a young man having the decency to show his gratitude. Not something I see much of these days.
Stacey obviously has manners too.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 18, 2018)

This Take That number is a bit odd no?


----------



## colacubes (Nov 18, 2018)

It was really odd!

No surprises re dance off. It was always going to be 2 of Graeme, Kate or Lauren. Hopefully Kate to go as I find her a bit dull.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 18, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> This Take That number is a bit odd no?



I thought they were miming.
Very odd.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 18, 2018)

They sorted out the fit on Kate’s dress between the shows


----------



## colacubes (Nov 18, 2018)

Good decision


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 18, 2018)

I would prefer Kate to go but I suspect it will be Graeme going by the judges comments last night.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 18, 2018)

He's doing it loads better tonight though


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 18, 2018)

colacubes said:


> They sorted out the fit on Kate’s dress between the shows


No they haven't!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 18, 2018)

Yeasssssss!!!!!!!
Right decision.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 18, 2018)

I love Tess's dress


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 18, 2018)

Cor I'm a bit choked at Kate's leaving speech


----------



## colacubes (Nov 18, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> No they haven't!


It was better than yesterday!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 18, 2018)

colacubes said:


> It was better than yesterday!


Still too tight though!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 18, 2018)

The right decision but I really like Kate she's like the jolly hockey sticks girl me and my classmates all aspired to be at age fifteen (all girls grammer!)

I also think Joe is great, I was reticent at first thinking "Yeah right, v_logger, _wtf! " but I think his enjoyment of it and the seriousness with which he approaches it is brilliant.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 18, 2018)

Fantastic pro dance tonight, I thought.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 18, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> Fantastic pro dance tonight, I thought.


Yes - I don't usually pay them much attention but this one grabbed me.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 18, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> Fantastic pro dance tonight, I thought.


I found it gripping! I was trying to eat my dinner, but just had to wait until it finished.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 24, 2018)

Shirley's dress is great tonight!

Poor Graeme and his little stumble....


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 24, 2018)

Poor Graham 

Who was that doing the T&Cs?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 24, 2018)

Someone off Corrie I think

Can't knock that from Ashley - that was brilliant. Another 40?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 24, 2018)

BoatieBird said:


> Poor Graham
> 
> Who was that doing the T&Cs?


Former Corrie star. Her character had a baby and left a few months ago. I can’t remember her character’s name. Barmaid at the Rovers Return.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 24, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Someone off Corrie I think
> 
> Can't knock that from Ashley - that was brilliant. Another 40?


I didn’t think it was that good.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 24, 2018)

BoatieBird said:


> Poor Graham
> 
> Who was that doing the T&Cs?



No idea 

Gutted for Graeme 

Ashley was great but I’m bored of her.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 24, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> I didn’t think it was that good.


I thought it was pretty good. The judges are less enthusiastic though....


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 24, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I thought it was pretty good. The judges are less enthusiastic though....


I’m not an expert at all, but I just didn’t rate it. Not sure why.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 24, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> I’m not an expert at all, but I just didn’t rate it. Not sure why.


Oh me either by any stretch of the imagination!!!


----------



## colacubes (Nov 24, 2018)

Faye’s waltz was lovely


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 24, 2018)

Loved that waltz, helped a lot by me loving the song I think.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 24, 2018)

Tess patronising old people again


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 24, 2018)

Looks like a good score coming for Faye! It was lovely.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Tess patronising old people again


She really misses auld brucie


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 24, 2018)

Have to say I was watching Giovanni more than Faye though


----------



## trashpony (Nov 24, 2018)

That was beautiful. I’m warming to Faye and would t mind if she won.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 24, 2018)

That baseball joke was a bit weird


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 24, 2018)

I thought Joe’s dance was ridiculous!


----------



## colacubes (Nov 24, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> I thought Joe’s dance was ridiculous!


I thought it was amazing


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 24, 2018)

Sorry Joe but just no.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 24, 2018)

Joe has divided the boatie household. 
I loved it, Mr B didn't


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2018)

Like to see him win


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 24, 2018)

Well - that split the judges as well.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 24, 2018)

10s???


----------



## trashpony (Nov 24, 2018)

Not 10s. Bloody hell thats way overmarked


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 24, 2018)

trashpony said:


> Not 10s. Bloody hell thats way overmarked


Agreed. No way was it worth a 10.


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 24, 2018)

Charles' ears. How mismatched can one persons ears be?


----------



## colacubes (Nov 24, 2018)

Who chose this music for the tango  What a bloody awful arrangement.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 24, 2018)

That wasn’t great. Not bad. But not great.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 24, 2018)

Karen was amazing - great dress. 
No comment on Charles really. Dunno.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 24, 2018)

No it wasn’t great. And someone needs to tell Bruno to stop. It’s not fucking funny any more to nearly hit Shirley every time he makes comments. Piss off.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 24, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Karen was amazing - great dress.
> No comment on Charles really. Dunno.



The dress is amazing


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 24, 2018)

felixthecat said:


> Charles' ears. How mismatched can one persons ears be?


What's up with his ears? I haven't noticed


----------



## colacubes (Nov 24, 2018)

What does please me is that Karen seems to be a bit happier  She certainly didn’t seem it earlier in the series.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 24, 2018)

I thought we would be able to watch this live as we have been out while the BT Sport match was on but we are watching a recording... _a recording ... _of the football


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 24, 2018)

I thought Lauren was awful. It mostly looked like she was being placed into position by AJ rather than dancing herself. 

Odd.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2018)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I thought we would be able to watch this live as we have been out while the BT Sport match was on but we are watching a recording... _a recording ... _of the football


----------



## colacubes (Nov 24, 2018)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I thought we would be able to watch this live as we have been out while the BT Sport match was on but we are watching a recording... _a recording ... _of the football



Fucksake  Tell Mr QoGs I am not happy on your behalf


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 24, 2018)

trashpony said:


> No it wasn’t great. And someone needs to tell Bruno to stop. It’s not fucking funny any more to nearly hit Shirley every time he makes comments. Piss off.


I agree. Piss off, indeed!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 24, 2018)

Aw bless I quite enjoyed watching Lauren but techniclly, I suspect it was not good.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 24, 2018)

I think the armography needs a lot of credit in that routine. It must be tricky to put that together with the different lengths of Lauren’s arms and it was good. Unfortunately it was just a bit lacklustre from the hips down.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 24, 2018)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I thought we would be able to watch this live as we have been out while the BT Sport match was on but we are watching a recording... _a recording ... _of the football


This sort of thing is one of the few things that I don't miss about MrM


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2018)

trashpony said:


> No it wasn’t great. And someone needs to tell Bruno to stop. It’s not fucking funny any more to nearly hit Shirley every time he makes comments. Piss off.


@brunotonioli

Any of yz do twitter?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 24, 2018)

No...sadly....or I would


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 24, 2018)

I liked Stacey and KfG!


----------



## colacubes (Nov 24, 2018)

Yes Stacey


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 24, 2018)

FAB-U-LOUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 24, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> What's up with his ears? I haven't noticed


Left one sticks out, right one is flat

ETA Stacey. Get in girl


----------



## trashpony (Nov 24, 2018)

That was fab


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 24, 2018)

Brilliant reaction to the 10s


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 24, 2018)

I <3 Stacey


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 24, 2018)

I never rewatch dances but I am going to watch Stacey again. Brillaint.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 24, 2018)

Graeme's awful at this


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 24, 2018)

Charles looks good. Joe too.

Couldn't really see anyone else.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 24, 2018)

What a balls up


----------



## colacubes (Nov 24, 2018)

That was a total clusterfuck


----------



## colacubes (Nov 24, 2018)

Anyway, seems clearly Graeme v Lauren this week. I reckon Lauren to go.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 24, 2018)

Dear god - that was useless! I voted for Stacey 3 times. I want boring Ashley gone


----------



## colacubes (Nov 24, 2018)

trashpony said:


> Dear god - that was useless! I voted for Stacey 3 times. I want boring Ashley gone


She’ll be in the final but she won’t win.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 24, 2018)

I really want Stacey to win. She's getting really good at the dancing and just seems like a great person.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 24, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I really want Stacey to win. She's getting really good at the dancing and just seems like a great person.



^^This. Plus I’m really hoping she and Kev have got it on


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 24, 2018)

colacubes said:


> Anyway, seems clearly Graeme v Lauren this week. I reckon Lauren to go.


I hope so!


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 24, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> I thought Joe’s dance was ridiculous!



Definite shades of Sweat From My Balls in that routine


----------



## Saffy (Nov 24, 2018)

colacubes said:


> ^^This. Plus I’m really hoping she and Kev have got it on



I'm away and not watching till tomorrow but I'm so happy Stacey and Kevin were good.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 24, 2018)

colacubes said:


> ^^This. Plus I’m really hoping she and Kev have got it on


Yeeeeessass......I was thinking that too


----------



## Looby (Nov 24, 2018)

Just caught up, Jesus what a shambles! [emoji1]

Stacey and Kevin. [emoji3590]


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 24, 2018)

colacubes said:


> ^^This. Plus I’m really hoping she and Kev have got it on



  I was googling this exact thing earlier


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 24, 2018)

The judging of the Lindyhopathon was hilariously terrible. Voted Stacey and Charles because although it wasn't his best dance, Graeme and Lauren are clearly much worse at dancing than him and I find his intense sincerity weirdly charming.


----------



## Saffy (Nov 24, 2018)

I think Stacey has a lovely boyfriend but if that falls through...


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 24, 2018)

Not sure how Lauren has dodged so many dance offs.  She looked very uncomfortable today, very stop start and entirely embarrassed about the requisite sauciness the routine wanted.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2018)

Watching on catch up, so only up to Lauren.



colacubes said:


> What does please me is that Karen seems to be a bit happier  She certainly didn’t seem it earlier in the series.


She does. Is that because they're getting higher than 25 though 

The end of their tango... wtf was going on? Looked like he was trying to hit her


----------



## Looby (Nov 24, 2018)

spanglechick said:


> Not sure how Lauren has dodged so many dance offs.  She looked very uncomfortable today, very stop start and entirely embarrassed about the requisite sauciness the routine wanted.


Yes and there was nothing in those hips. She really should go tomorrow.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 25, 2018)

Loved that opening dance.

Also love Claudia’s dress which is the same as Ashley was wearing a few weeks ago on It Takes Two!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 25, 2018)

The dance was all well and good but I can't forgive Dave Arch and his gang for the music. Nobody can sing that song.  Just nobody.


----------



## Saffy (Nov 25, 2018)

I loved that dance. 
Caught up with last night and still love Stacey and Joe.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 25, 2018)

Does anyone ever care about the "act"?


----------



## Looby (Nov 25, 2018)

Fucking hell!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2018)

Ho ho


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Does anyone ever care about the "act"?


Not as good as he used to be


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 25, 2018)

The backlash begins!!!


----------



## Ms T (Nov 25, 2018)

So I googled the dress. It’s from River Island and is completely sold out.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 25, 2018)

The Beeb obviously bought a job lot!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 25, 2018)

It is a good dress


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 25, 2018)

Oh this is very sad as there's only 1 possible outcome as the judges decide.


----------



## Looby (Nov 25, 2018)

Right decision but I’m so sad that Graeme and Oti have to go out like this.

ETA I think he’s really going to miss the tanning booth. [emoji1]


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 25, 2018)

Stacey was slapping KfM's leg in quite a friendly way back there eh?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 25, 2018)

Bet Ashley is super shocked to be in the dance off. I actually feel a bit sorry for her as there's only 1 way to take it and that's personally. It's a popularity contest as much as a talent/performance contest.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 25, 2018)

I love Graham.


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 25, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Bet Ashley is super shocked to be in the dance off. I actually feel a bit sorry for her as there's only 1 way to take it and that's personally. It's a popularity contest as much as a talent/performance contest.



Quite shocking. I didn't quite believe so few people would be voting for her but a clear indicator that she can't possibly win this...


----------



## Looby (Nov 25, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Bet Ashley is super shocked to be in the dance off. I actually feel a bit sorry for her as there's only 1 way to take it and that's personally. It's a popularity contest as much as a talent/performance contest.


She’s lovely though. Even though she’s a ringer, I really like her. 

I find Faye a bit annoying, she’s just too sweet.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 25, 2018)

Right decision tho am shocked Lauren lives another week.


----------



## belboid (Nov 26, 2018)

It's almost all down to the public vote by now. And not much to do with how popular Ashley really is.

It is almost impossible for the leader after Saturday to be in the bottom two. Ashley was middling position, and everyone knows she will be in the final, because she will beat anyone in the dance off. So no one voted for her. Lauren is the worst dancer left, but is still under marked, imo, especially compared to Graham. But AJ, the girls who've been attracted to vote by Jow love him too, so Lauren gets saved.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 26, 2018)

Thought Joe's dance was awful, not great choreography and he danced it badly and without precision. 
Charles seemed to totally fuck up his dance this week. He was very surprised to not have another dance off.
Stacey was amazing, even loved that she totally accidentally broke character halfway through the last move and turned it into a ta-da!
Uninterested in the ringers, particularly Ashley. Unless she actually fucks up she'll always win the dance off though.
Shirley made that technical hitch into a massive calamity didn't she?!


----------



## trashpony (Nov 26, 2018)

And I thought the way that Bruno (and Craig to a lesser degree) spoke to Graeme and Oti after the dance off was just completely unnecessary. Of course Ashley was better - she's a fucking professional dancer


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2018)

trashpony said:


> And I thought the way that Bruno (and Craig to a lesser degree) spoke to Graeme and Oti after the dance off was just completely unnecessary. Of course Ashley was better - she's a fucking professional dancer


yeh i thought they should have said - even if they didn't mean it - 'both couples improved their routine' or 'both couples have always entertained us', they should have blushed at the way graham owned it and said 'yeh i'd have voted for them too'. he came out of it with credit, whereas craig (who i expected to be an arse) and bruno (who i didn't) looked like shits.


----------



## Saffy (Dec 1, 2018)

What is Tess wearing? 
Shirley looks gorgeous tonight and I really wanted to see her dance more in the opening number.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 1, 2018)

I was literally coming here to post about Tess's outfit! Great heavens it's awful.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 1, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I was literally coming here to post about Tess's outfit! Great heavens it's awful.


You should have seen the ones she rejected


----------



## trashpony (Dec 1, 2018)

Surely Tess doesn’t like that?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 1, 2018)

Very good Lauren!

Absolutely dreadful singing.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 1, 2018)

Lauren looks great too. Her hair really suits her like that. She and AJ are definitely dong it aren’t they?


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 1, 2018)

Yeah I mainly came on to say wtf @Tess's outfit 

Two hideously clashing shades of red, weirdly lumpen...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 1, 2018)

This could be good....I do love the lonely goatherd


----------



## Saffy (Dec 1, 2018)

I've warmed slightly to AJ after watching him on celebrity hunted and he sacked Louis Smith off to go it alone.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 1, 2018)

Absolutely GREAT!!!


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 1, 2018)

You've got to feel sorry for Giovanni in that outfit.


----------



## Saffy (Dec 1, 2018)

He looks so odd with blonde hair.
Meh...it was good but I don't want her to win.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 1, 2018)

Woooo!!! Well deserved 10s.


----------



## Saffy (Dec 1, 2018)

I love this song and they're going to murder it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 1, 2018)

Oh christ the singers better not fuck up this song....


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 1, 2018)

It's like they are dancing to different music.
And yes - the singer is fucking it up


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 1, 2018)

Judges seem to like it!


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 1, 2018)

Thinking Tess looks more like a than cosmopolitan.


----------



## Looby (Dec 1, 2018)

Just caught up. My god Tess, that dress! 
Lauren was good and looked lovely. 
Faye was brilliant but I also don’t want her to win. 
Really didn’t enjoy Charles and Karen’s dance.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 1, 2018)

If it was me, I'd want to dance to "If they could see me now" from Sweet Charity. Just sayin


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 1, 2018)

Yeah snore snore Ashley. She's good. Of course she's good. She was a bloody Pussycat Doll and I believe they did a fair amount of gyrating in their time.


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 1, 2018)

Once again Ashley was good but leaves me cold. Tess' dress looks like it's melted.

I thought both Lauren and Charles were good; going to make the probable dance off hard to call.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 1, 2018)

Stacey and KfG awesome!!
He's such a lovely dancer and I think he dances with her as good as he would with a professional. Terrific.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 1, 2018)

I would be very surprised if they don't run away together


----------



## Looby (Dec 1, 2018)

I don’t understand why Shirley gave them a 9 after that feedback. Surely nearly crying and saying she loved every minute of it is 10 worthy!


----------



## Saffy (Dec 1, 2018)

I know all the words to Joseph. 

I loved that!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 1, 2018)

Oops no sorry once again....I just don't like Joe as a dancer.


----------



## Saffy (Dec 1, 2018)

He makes me smile. 
Plus I have him in the sweepstake at work.


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 1, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Oops no sorry once again....I just don't like Joe as a dancer.



Yep me too. He seems nice enough but I prefer Stacey and Charles as dancers


----------



## trashpony (Dec 1, 2018)

I was going through VTR for Faye because I loved that dance but I accidentally already voted for Stacey, Lauren and Charles


----------



## Looby (Dec 1, 2018)

Saffy said:


> I know all the words to Joseph.
> 
> I loved that!


I desperately wanted to be picked for the chorus of Joseph even though I can’t sing and wasn’t even slightly a stage school kid (despite my mother being a pro dancer). 

I stayed in the school choir for ages and hoped they’d approach my school but they never did.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 1, 2018)

Stacey and KfG are soooo doing it (in my uninformed opinion). Or if not doing it, he really wishes they were. LOVE THEM. 

Really enjoyed Lauren and surprisingly Charles; Faye's charleston too Aryan and Ashley's dance too busy.


----------



## Libertad (Dec 2, 2018)

I've got a big crush on Stacey.


----------



## Saffy (Dec 2, 2018)

Me too!


----------



## Looby (Dec 2, 2018)

Same, her and Claudia. I can picture us having drinks, being hilarious together and maybe forming a really cool girl band. [emoji106]


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 2, 2018)

Rhythm of Life opener was great, would have been much better without the audience clapping along!


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 2, 2018)

It annoys me when the judges mark celebrities down for the choreography. Ashley didn’t choreograph that dance, so don’t tell her she should have put slow, quiet passages in it.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 2, 2018)

Well Charles is fucked then


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 2, 2018)

colacubes said:


> Well Charles is fucked then



Indeed


----------



## colacubes (Dec 2, 2018)

Plumdaff said:


> Indeed



That said it was fucking good, although I may not be the best observer as the song has me in bits at the best of times


----------



## colacubes (Dec 2, 2018)

Actually I think Charles was better. Ashley was good but it was all a bit one note tbh. Let’s see...


----------



## colacubes (Dec 2, 2018)

Wankers


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 2, 2018)

I thought Charles was better, disappointed to see him go


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 2, 2018)

Boo


----------



## Saffy (Dec 2, 2018)

I'm a little behind but oh my Graziano in an Afghan coat.


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 2, 2018)

Aw Karen


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 2, 2018)

On musicals week do they have the west end understudy's singing? Cos it was mostly fine. I was expecting les mis to be much more of a car crash.
Sad to see Charles go cos much preferred him to Ashley.
Stacey was great. Kevin actually looking quite hot..normally he's more of a best friend type vibe.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 3, 2018)

Me and my aunt and uncle all agreed that Tess’s dress was appalling on Saturday night. My aunt also agreed with Shirley that Asley’s Quickstep was too frantic. 

I liked Charles’s routine but i’m Not too bothered that he went out. Lauren will go next week I think and for once it will be all the best dancers in the final.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 3, 2018)

Joe looked especially emaciated this weekend. am wondering if it's particularly responsible of the show to encourage someone who seems to be anorexic do so much exercise.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 3, 2018)

Sapphireblue said:


> Joe looked especially emaciated this weekend. am wondering if it's particularly responsible of the show to encourage someone who seems to be anorexic do so much exercise.


In the very first week I was so shocked by his appearance I googled his name with the words “eating disorder”, “illness” and “cancer”, but go no results.   I guess he’s naturally that thin.   It’s hard to look at, though.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 3, 2018)

yeah. i tried to have a google and got nothing specific, but there was an odd thing that seemed to be him bitching about an ex girlfriend getting fat cos she used to be anorexic but then got better and was no longer deathly thin. it seemed anectdotal but made me uncomfortable.


----------



## Looby (Dec 3, 2018)

When I googled I just found loads of weird fan fiction. He could just be very thin and everyone is losing weight. They’re training so hard.


----------



## Saffy (Dec 3, 2018)

I found that Looby, it was most odd.


----------



## Poot (Dec 3, 2018)

My husband is very thin to the point where I've had some rude woman getting actually quite angry about it during a mountain bike race  It was very hurtful, actually. I've never told him.

Some people are just thin and, yeah, they have feelings too.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 3, 2018)

I've always thought he was just a thin person rather than being ill.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 3, 2018)

He’s thin and probably lost weight due to the training, which they nearly all have. I think it’s just more noticeable as he was thin to start.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 3, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I've always thought he was just a thin person rather than being ill.


After seeing him dance on the first episode I shelved any thought of him being anorexic. If he was suffering,  I don't think he would be able to dance with the energy he has displayed up to now.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 3, 2018)

I also imagine they have to do a full health check on them all in advance (in my experience that’s the case for a lot of TV programmes for insurance purposes) and if there was any hint of an eating disorder in his medical records I suspect he wouldn’t have been cleared to do it for a show like this which is so physical.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 3, 2018)

colacubes said:


> I also imagine they have to do a full health check on them all in advance (in my experience that’s the case for a lot of TV programmes for insurance purposes) and if there was any hint of an eating disorder in his medical records I suspect he wouldn’t have been cleared to do it for a show like this which is so physical.



i hope that's true. i know some people suffer from being too thin naturally it's just easier to make certain assumptions when they're in the public eye.


----------



## Looby (Dec 8, 2018)

Is everyone out on the lash tonight? 
Stacey’s second dance made me cry. [emoji1]


----------



## Looby (Dec 8, 2018)

I’m slightly upset that the band/singers are attempting Red Right Hand for Joe’s dance although it could have been worse.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 8, 2018)

Looby said:


> Is everyone out on the lash tonight?
> Stacey’s second dance made me cry. [emoji1]



Yep  We’ve been too busy shouting at the telly and drinking Prosecco to post  We may manage some actual opinion soon


----------



## Looby (Dec 8, 2018)

Ffs, such a lack of dedication to the thread! [emoji35]

Hope you’re all having a top night. [emoji4]


----------



## colacubes (Dec 8, 2018)

Looby said:


> Ffs, such a lack of dedication to the thread! [emoji35]
> 
> Hope you’re all having a top night. [emoji4]



Blame Ms T for her excellent hospitality


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 8, 2018)

Looby said:


> I’m slightly upset that the band/singers are attempting Red Right Hand for Joe’s dance although it could have been worse.


Didn't feel like he was leading in that either, not great from him imo. I quite want to watch Peaky Blinders now though!

Stacey and Kevin ftw obvs  (I'm sure I saw her give his bum a squeeze a few times!  ).

This week I've finally warmed to Ashley, really couldn't give a toss about Faye, and reckon Lauren's properly out of her depth.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 8, 2018)

Biddlybee said:


> Didn't feel like he was leading in that either, not great from him imo. I quite want to watch Peaky Blinders now though!
> 
> Stacey and Kevin ftw obvs  (I'm sure I saw her give his bum a squeeze a few times!  ).
> 
> This week I've finally warmed to Ashley, really couldn't give a toss about Faye, and reckon Lauren's properly out of her depth.



This is the conclusion we all came to tbh.


----------



## Looby (Dec 8, 2018)

Biddlybee said:


> Didn't feel like he was leading in that either, not great from him imo. I quite want to watch Peaky Blinders now though!
> 
> Stacey and Kevin ftw obvs  (I'm sure I saw her give his bum a squeeze a few times!  ).
> 
> This week I've finally warmed to Ashley, really couldn't give a toss about Faye, and reckon Lauren's properly out of her depth.



Yep yep yep. 

I like Ashley but she can’t win. Like you I just can’t give a shit about Faye and I thought she was overmarked.

Lauren’s second dance was just awful. Joe was better but not great. Think he’ll avoid the dance off still.

There was definitely a bum squeeze and then the camera went straight to Stacey’s  partner. Naughty crew!


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 9, 2018)

So tonight I had issues with height.  Imagine if red right hand had been Diane with someone like Charles.  It would have been explosive! And then there was Faye’s argentine where I thought it would’ve been so much better with Aljaz.  


Essentially I’m just struggling with Faye.  She doesn’t look like she’d drink prosecco until she couldn’t sing any more karaoke, and that’s a dealbreaker for me in a woman.


----------



## Saffy (Dec 9, 2018)

I'm catching up now, after having been out on the lash all yesterday. 

Stacey and Kevin were amazing!


----------



## Saffy (Dec 9, 2018)

Oh god, the singing this week.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 9, 2018)

Definite bum squeeze from Stacey


----------



## RoyReed (Dec 9, 2018)

She was having a feel of Tess's bum as well.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 9, 2018)

she's a serial bum-feeler


----------



## trashpony (Dec 9, 2018)

Just catching up. So fucked off with Ashley’s faux surprise at getting a 10 from Craig for her American Smooth


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 9, 2018)

I prefer Tess's outfit to Claudia's tonight. For a change!


----------



## colacubes (Dec 9, 2018)

I’m sure Stacey just screamed fuck when they got through  I love her even more 

50% right so far in my dance off prediction.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 9, 2018)

Oof Ashley - that's got to hurt.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 9, 2018)

So top of leader board Ashley must have got about 35 telephone votes!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 9, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 9, 2018)

Stacey....hand on Kevin's knee like that...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 9, 2018)

Kevin...gently stroking Stacey's arm...


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Oof Ashley - that's got to hurt.


Please let her go against Lauren, a win whatever happens


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 9, 2018)

I am either officially old or Little Mix have been done up like a dog's bloody dinner.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 9, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Stacey....hand on Kevin's knee like that...



He was stroking her arm all the way through the interview with Claudia


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2018)

Sweet

Ta-ra lauren


----------



## Looby (Dec 9, 2018)

I feel like there’s a massive double standard this year and Ashley is getting all the shit for being a pro dancer when Faye is as/more experienced if her CV is truthful. She’s even a trained choreographer.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 9, 2018)

Tough for Lauren knowing that she would be going out tonight.
But how tough for Ashley knowing however hard she trains and tries next week she will not win.


----------



## Looby (Dec 9, 2018)

Glad Lauren has gone. She’s very sweet but she’s been punching for a few weeks now.


----------



## Looby (Dec 9, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> Tough for Lauren knowing that she would be going out tonight.
> But how tough for Ashley knowing however hard she trains and tries next week she will not win.


She must realise though that the fact that she doesn’t have to train as hard as the others is why.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 9, 2018)

Looby said:


> I feel like there’s a massive double standard this year and Ashley is getting all the shit for being a pro dancer when Faye is as/more experienced if her CV is truthful. She’s even a trained choreographer.


I think at the end of the day, she was in Steps and a lot of people have a lot of affection for Steps. A lot more than care about the Pussycat Dolls.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 9, 2018)

Looby said:


> She must realise though that the fact that she doesn’t have to train as hard as the others is why.


I really think it's just because nobody who is watching cares about who she is and so they're just not voting for her.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 9, 2018)

The right couples are in the final. They all deserve their places.

Unlike a lot of people here, I like Ashley. She seems like a genuine person. I liked her in I’m A Celebrity. She came across very well in that, as a nice, funny and down to earth person. So I don’t have the same downer on her that other people seem to. Although I accept that she won’t win the final, because she doesn’t have the public behind her.

By contrast, I’m afraid I find Stacey irritating. She deserves to be there for her dancing, but she just annoys me. It’s just a chemistry thing.

Faye I don’t warm to at all. Don’t know why really, I just find her a bit fake or something. I’m sure that’s not fair either. But that’s the way it is.

So I have to back Joe. Never thought I’d be saying that at the beginning, but he seems like a nice young man.


----------



## Looby (Dec 15, 2018)

Here we go. [emoji106]


----------



## Ms T (Dec 15, 2018)

I really like Ashley as a person, but I don’t want her to win because she’s a professional dancer really. And she won’t win.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 15, 2018)

Is Danny there or has he thrown his toys out of the pram?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 15, 2018)

C’mon Faye! Win me a tonne!


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 15, 2018)

Ms T said:


> Is Danny there or has he thrown his toys out of the pram?



Haven't spotted him yet


----------



## trashpony (Dec 15, 2018)

Joe didn’t deserve 10s for that. He was good but not perfect


----------



## Glitter (Dec 15, 2018)

I really don’t want Faye to win but that show dance was beautiful.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 15, 2018)

It was beautiful


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 15, 2018)

Cracking Paso from Stacey and Kev!


----------



## Ms T (Dec 15, 2018)

Loved Joe’s show dance!

And Danny is there!


----------



## trashpony (Dec 15, 2018)

I want Stacey to win really but she’s never had a perfect score. Still, two out of four finalists are pro dancers so it’s not a fair contest. 

I don’t think Kev did Stacey favours with the show dance


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 15, 2018)

Mrs SI just called me upstairs to announce Stacey accidentally flashed the viewing audience


----------



## Ms T (Dec 15, 2018)

It’s a popularity contest now, innit? Faye was as good as Ashley tonight imho but I have voted for Stacey.


----------



## Looby (Dec 15, 2018)

trashpony said:


> I want Stacey to win really but she’s never had a perfect score. Still, two out of four finalists are pro dancers so it’s not a fair contest.
> 
> I don’t think Kev did Stacey favours with the show dance


No, the show dance wasn’t great. It was fun but it didn’t have the edge that the others all had.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 15, 2018)

First dances - feh.  Seen it before.  Joe’s paso still embarrassing.  Ashley given a more interesting dance than Faye.  Stacey lovely.  

Showdances.  I love Stacey but Kevin sold her a pup.  I mean srsly? Run here and wiggle your hips?

Ashley’s Contemporary Dance was a bit meh.  Faye’s top hat glam was fantastic.  Her best dance of the season.  Joe’s showdamce ditto.  Not a great dancer but likeable.  

Last dances.  Love Ashley for choosing that.  Like her generally, but she knows she doesn’t have the public vote and it shows.  

Stacey and Kevin adore each other.  I’m a bit glad they’re touring, otherwise I’d be worried he’d start grieving.  Their paso was splendid and Craig is a curmudgeon.  

Faye.  I’ve warmed to her a bit today. But it’s an odd routine that I didn’t live the first time.  She really wants it though.  

Cotton eye joe almost certainly has the vote, but he’s nice enough.  I love Diane.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 15, 2018)

Faye has been the best on the night but I loathe her so she can fuck off 

There’s Danny!


----------



## Ms T (Dec 15, 2018)

I really like Joe and wouldn’t be unhappy if he won.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 15, 2018)

Ms T said:


> I really like Joe and wouldn’t be unhappy if he won.



I like amateurs to win so it’s Stacey or Joe for me. 

I think it might go to Faye though


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 15, 2018)

Glitter said:


> I think it might go to Faye though


----------



## trashpony (Dec 15, 2018)

Judges aren’t thrilled but I am. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## colacubes (Dec 15, 2018)

Yes Stace  And Yes Kev


----------



## Glitter (Dec 15, 2018)

Look at KFG!!!!


----------



## Looby (Dec 15, 2018)

trashpony said:


> Judges aren’t thrilled but I am. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


They’re not are they! [emoji1] 

Fuck them, I’m so happy. [emoji4]


----------



## Ms T (Dec 15, 2018)

Kev!


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 15, 2018)

Fifth time lucky Kev!


----------



## colacubes (Dec 15, 2018)

The result we all wanted


----------



## trashpony (Dec 15, 2018)

Looby said:


> They’re not are they! [emoji1]
> 
> Fuck them, I’m so happy. [emoji4]


Me too! Bunch of wankers [emoji16]


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 15, 2018)

I'm happy


----------



## Glitter (Dec 15, 2018)

Ok, so how can I get famous enough to be on Strictly next year?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 15, 2018)

I'm so happy for Kevin's parents, who we know quite well


----------



## Ms T (Dec 15, 2018)

Looks like Oti is a judge on The Greatest Dancer.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 15, 2018)

I just noticed the that Oti’s on the judging panel for some other dance show advertised straight after Strictly. I probably wouldn’t have bothered, but Oti


----------



## Ms T (Dec 15, 2018)

Glitter said:


> Ok, so how can I get famous enough to be on Strictly next year?


Hendo just announced that he can sing better than Michael Buble.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 15, 2018)

Glitter said:


> Ok, so how can I get famous enough to be on Strictly next year?



Kiss and tell with Sean(n) Walsh?


----------



## Libertad (Dec 15, 2018)

(((Stacey)))


----------



## colacubes (Dec 15, 2018)

Ms T said:


> Hendo just announced that he can sing better than Michael Buble.



I have just decided that my new life goal is to be more Micky Bubbles


----------



## Glitter (Dec 15, 2018)

colacubes said:


> Kiss and tell with Sean(n) Walsh?



I could do that. I quite fancied him before he turned into a weapons grade cunt


----------



## colacubes (Dec 15, 2018)

Glitter said:


> I could do that. I quite fancied him before he turned into a weapons grade cunt


He’s quite fit if you ignore the gaslighting and being a shit comedian


----------



## Looby (Dec 15, 2018)

I had to beg Mr Looby to vote tonight. He was being such a dick about it I said he probably wouldn’t even vote for me if I was on it. [emoji35] [emoji1]

I don’t actually want to be on the show, I just want to know how I make Claudia and Stacey my bezzers.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 15, 2018)

I may have had a lil tear in my eye at the result.   She didn’t dare hope and he has clearly believed it could never happen.  Lovely.  

And screw the judges.  Although that showdance.  I’m still annoyed with Kevin about that.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 15, 2018)

The best show dances are always the Hollywood ones.


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 15, 2018)

I was late watching on iplayer (school Christmas fair ) and thought they had no chance. Very pleased with that result.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 15, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Mrs SI just called me upstairs to announce Stacey accidentally flashed the viewing audience


Surely not!


----------



## colacubes (Dec 15, 2018)

D'wards said:


> Surely not!View attachment 155709


Why would you screen grab that? Do you not think it might be a bit wrong to do so?


----------



## D'wards (Dec 15, 2018)

It's all over Twitter which is where I got that from. It's flesh coloured tights which leave little to the imagination anyway.

But delete to avoid offending folk of a sensitive disposition anyway.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 15, 2018)

I can go to bed smiling now! Stace. Kev. Get in!!!  <3


----------



## clicker (Dec 15, 2018)

Shimmer tights . Definitely not see through and practically indestructible.


----------



## Saffy (Dec 16, 2018)

I'm so, so happy. 
I was out at the theatre last night and got up at 6am to watch on catch up. 
I've wanted them to win from the beginning and I love them. 

I really didn't like their show dance though.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 16, 2018)

Show dances are usually quite shit anyway. I’m sure Ashleys was brilliant but I was bored to tears. 

Faye’s was fab but it was more of an ordinary dance for me.


----------



## starfish (Dec 16, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Mrs SI just called me upstairs to announce Stacey accidentally flashed the viewing audience


Yes, we saw that. Theres a clip on Twitter of it. No knickers


----------



## Ms T (Dec 16, 2018)

Glitter said:


> Show dances are usually quite shit anyway. I’m sure Ashleys was brilliant but I was bored to tears.
> 
> Faye’s was fab but it was more of an ordinary dance for me.


It was basically an American Smooth.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 16, 2018)

starfish said:


> Yes, we saw that. Theres a clip on Twitter of it. No knickers


She’s wearing a nude bodysuit thing. All the costumes are built round a leotard.


----------



## starfish (Dec 16, 2018)

Ms T said:


> She’s wearing a nude bodysuit thing. All the costumes are built round a leotard.


That was our other thought.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 16, 2018)

Ms T said:


> It was basically an American Smooth.


Throw in a hat prop and you've got a CV for a West End show!


----------



## aqua (Dec 16, 2018)

I've been dragged into this nonsense by my daughter this year  she's delighted Stacey won.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 16, 2018)

trashpony said:


> Judges aren’t thrilled but I am. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



It’s almost as though the judges learned nothing from the referendum regarding public votes!


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 16, 2018)

Oh Kev <happy sigh> he so clearly adores her.


----------



## Libertad (Dec 16, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> Oh Kev <happy sigh> he so clearly adores her.



Quite rightly so.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 17, 2018)

Just been a quick report on Look North showing the good folk of Grimsby expressions of joy at Kev and Stacey’s victory!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 17, 2018)

Arguably done a lot to put Grimsby on the map for positive reasons, the lad.


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 17, 2018)

So Joe and Dianne have finally come out
Aww they make a lovely couple


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 17, 2018)

omg, i was away all weekend until 6pm tonight and managed to make it through with no spoilers.

Faye's showdance was brilliant so i was resigned to her winning as a decent second choice imo. Kevin and the odd choreography for Stacey's showdance had to fuck it up for them for sure i thought. 

sooo glad to be wrong there. proper happy for them, although it was a bit odd but also adorable that they were all acting like KFG was the celebrity who'd won and he was the centre of attention! and Karen did a pointed loud into the mic well done which i think was genuine (hopefully)


----------

